# Segundo ataque contra el oro



## Caldeo directo (16 May 2013)

Pues eso, que después del intento de abril, donde parece que no se consiguieron los objetivos, desde ayer bajada en barrena del oro.
Otra vez los "big fish" colocando papelotes en los mercados e intentando comprar todo lo que puedan en "cacho"

Ahora mismo 1372 USD/Oz., lleva perdidos sobre 23 USD, después de perder ayer en torno a 30 y pico....

Saludos

Emilio


----------



## oinoko (16 May 2013)

Ya lo estaba viendo...
Por cierto, cuales eran los supuestos objetivos en el ataque de abril?
que supongo que serán los mismos que en el ataque de hoy?

Saludos.


----------



## Caldeo directo (16 May 2013)

Pues hombre, yo no soy un gurú de las finanzas, pero así a bote pronto se me ocurre: minar la confianza sobre el oro como refugio de valor, deshacerse de oro papel que no vale nada -y que supuestamente no estaría respaldado por físico-, hacer caer el precio para poder acaparar oro fisico, dirigir las inversiones hacia otros activos financieros, que cunda el pánico en torno al oro... ect

Pero seguro que los verdaderos motivos serán que los grandes ganen mucho dinero con esto...

Saludos


----------



## yuriapc (16 May 2013)

Alguien esta consiguiendo que baje para poder llenar sus arcas.

¿Quien necesita comprar para poder devolver lo que en teoria tiene?


----------



## gurrumino (16 May 2013)

Señores , mis celulas se remueven al reconocerlo , pero hoy no hay nada respaldado por nada , nuestros metales pueden valer una mierda si se les pone en los cojones .
Salud.


----------



## meanboy (16 May 2013)

gurrumino dijo:


> Señores , mis celulas se remueven al reconocerlo , pero hoy no hay nada respaldado por nada , nuestros metales pueden valer una mierda si se les pone en los cojones .
> Salud.



sabios pensamientos.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (16 May 2013)

¿Os suena algo que se llamaba... cómo era... ¡ah si! *burbuja inmobiliaria*? ¿Y qué es lo que sucedió después?

Pues eso...

Joder... mira que se avisó... y con la de correos y mensajes lenos de insultos que tuvimos que aguantar de PutinReOwned... al menos me siento redimido ::


----------



## hydra69 (16 May 2013)

El oro nunca baja..el oro va pa rriba..el oro valor refugio,el oro es una himbersion a largo...


blao blao....ale otra hostia de realidad.


----------



## ecr20 (16 May 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> El oro nunca baja..el oro va pa rriba..el oro valor refugio,el oro es una himbersion a largo...
> 
> 
> blao blao....ale otra hostia de realidad.



Eres el mismo "pesao" de siempre :bla:. Solo apareces cuando el oro baja en la cotización. A ver si apareces cuando se reinvierta el sentido... Listo!!!

P.D: Rayas solo con ver el montaje de la china de tu firma ehhh


----------



## hydra69 (16 May 2013)

ecr20 dijo:


> Eres el mismo "pesao" de siempre :bla:. Solo apareces cuando el oro baja en la cotización. A ver si apareces cuando se reinvierta el sentido... Listo!!!
> 
> P.D: Rayas solo con ver el montaje de la china de tu firma ehhh


----------



## yuriapc (16 May 2013)

Si haces una inversion pensando en años, los cambios estacionales son irrelevantes.

Ya veremos dentro de cinco años como esta el mundo.


----------



## hydra69 (16 May 2013)

ecr20 dijo:


> Eres el mismo "pesao" de siempre :bla:. Solo apareces cuando el oro baja en la cotización.





hydra69 dijo:


> London Fix Historical gold - result
> 
> claramente no es una burbuja....



*11-dic-2012, 08 : 47*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/373152-oro-burbuja.html#post7867361

Ahora te callas la puta boca,listo.Lo llevo advirtiendo desde los maximos del año pasado....ahora comed guano,que alimenta.:XX:


----------



## ecr20 (16 May 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> *11-dic-2012, 08 : 47*
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/373152-oro-burbuja.html#post7867361
> 
> Ahora te callas la puta boca,listo.Lo llevo advirtiendo desde los maximos del año pasado....ahora comed guano,que alimenta.:XX:



Callate tú... Y deja de escupir basura por tu boca. Lo mejor del caso es que no tengo oro. 

Pero tanto que te gusta malmeter, si tuvieses ese "guano" que dices en tu mano, no iría a tu bolsillo, ¿verdad?... Eres un trollaco


----------



## expresionista (16 May 2013)

Este hilo me está recordando el nuncabajismo. Si el bien en cuestión (vivienda, acciones, oro) sube de precio, es que lo vale. Si baja, es un "ataque".


----------



## YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela_borrado (16 May 2013)

Claro claro cuando el oro baja son ataques contra el oro :XX::XX:

¿Por qué no admitis de una vez que la burbuja ha pinchado y que antes de que acabe el año estará por debajo de los 1000$?


----------



## bmbnct (16 May 2013)

Yo lo que veo por aquí es mucho amargado relamiendose las heridas por no haber sabido subirse a tiempo al tren del oro. Pero sin cojones para entrar poco a poco aprovechando la bajada...

Vosotros mismos, pero oportunidades como esta pocas quedan.


----------



## GenEgoista (16 May 2013)

YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela dijo:


> Claro claro cuando el oro baja son ataques contra el oro :XX::XX:
> 
> ¿Por qué no admitis de una vez que la burbuja ha pinchado y que antes de que acabe el año estará por debajo de los 1000$?



Por dos cosas:

1. El precio del COMEX refleja sus propios derivados financieros sobre el oro.

2. Cada bajada de los futuros dispara un *pánico comprador* de metal físico.​
Está claro que los precios del COMEX están tan desconectados del mercado físico como la bolsa lo esá de la economía real.

Ni la economía ni el metal van a cambiar porque unos "ingenieros de contabilidad creativa" manipulen el papel. La realidad va en dirección contraria en ambos casos.


----------



## hydra69 (16 May 2013)

bmbnct dijo:


> Yo lo que veo por aquí es mucho amargado relamiendose las heridas por no haber sabido subirse a tiempo al tren del oro. Pero sin cojones para entrar poco a poco aprovechando la bajada...
> 
> Vosotros mismos, pero oportunidades como esta pocas quedan.



quizás cuando toque suelo..no antes.


----------



## GenEgoista (16 May 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> quizás cuando toque suelo..no antes.



El suelo de los derivados financieros es CERO.

Cuando quieras tener oro pasará una de estas dos cosas:

1. Nadie te lo va a ofertar al precio del COMEX.

2. No podrás sacar el dinero del banco para comprarlo.​
Lo mas probable es que ocurran las dos.


----------



## bmbnct (16 May 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> quizás cuando toque suelo..no antes.



Aaahh bueno!! eso es otra cosa!! 

Si me dices que sabes cual es el suelo entonces vale...

Lo de comprar poco a poco (en soportes importantes) lo decía para el resto de los mortales que no disponemos de una bola de cristal como la tuya.


----------



## motoendurero (16 May 2013)

pues si que dan pena...si.

pena me dan los que compraron hace unos años a 500€/onza y ahora, tras "estallar" la burbuja de oro, solo valen 1200€/onza


----------



## racional (16 May 2013)

pero no iba a llegar a 5000 el oro segun se leia por aqu?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (16 May 2013)

YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela dijo:


> Claro claro cuando el oro baja son ataques contra el oro :XX::XX:
> 
> ¿Por qué no admitis de una vez que la burbuja ha pinchado y que antes de que acabe el año estará por debajo de los 1000$?



No es que quiera hacer una argumentación ad hominem, pero después de leer tu hilo de antes (http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...re-expropiarme-dependo-economicamente-de.html) se me hace curioso que hayan adultos perdiendo el tiempo contra-argumentándote. 

Digamos que eres el primer caso constatado de lo que sospechaba desde hace mucho tiempo: que la mayoría de trolles anti-oro son casapapis que no tienen ni un duro en que invertir. ::


----------



## gurrunita (16 May 2013)

Aqui encuentras gente que dice que llegara a 9000 y otros dicen que se regalara con los yogures.


----------



## Gimli (16 May 2013)

racional dijo:


> pero no iba a llegar a 5000 el oro segun se leia por aqu?



Paciencia pequeño padawan, paciencia, todo llegará.


----------



## YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela_borrado (16 May 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> No es que quiera hacer una argumentación ad hominem, pero después de leer tu hilo de antes (http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...re-expropiarme-dependo-economicamente-de.html) se me hace curioso que hayan adultos perdiendo el tiempo contra-argumentándote.
> 
> Digamos que eres el primer caso constatado de lo que sospechaba desde hace mucho tiempo: que la mayoría de trolles anti-oro son casapapis que no tienen ni un duro en que invertir. ::



Te equivocas ahí, si quisiera comprar oro igual ya lo tendría, o estaría operando con futuros del mismo.


----------



## hydra69 (16 May 2013)

bmbnct dijo:


> Aaahh bueno!! eso es otra cosa!!
> 
> Si me dices que sabes cual es el suelo entonces vale...
> 
> Lo de comprar poco a poco (en soportes importantes) lo decía para el resto de los mortales que no disponemos de una bola de cristal como la tuya.



El tema,es que ya dije por activa y por pasiva donde está el suelo en otro hilo,anda hazte un favor y búscalo.


----------



## YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela_borrado (16 May 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> El tema,es que ya dije por activa y por pasiva donde está el suelo en otro hilo,anda hazte un favor y búscalo.



El suelo está donde estaba antes de comenzar la burbuja, igual que lo estarán los pisos en España dentro de poco.

Si salimos de la recesión económica a nivel mundial y el oro fracasa como valor refugio y se descarta esa tontería de volver al patrón oro (puedo escribir un libro sobre por qué es una tontería, pero no lo veo necesario...), su valor será el que ha tenido siempre: joyería, cani, bodas, etc, regalos, etc etc y su escasísimo uso industrial.


----------



## arangul6 (16 May 2013)

con las bolsas subiendo y la rentabilidad de los bonos subiendo ,hay que ser pardillo para creer que el oro va ir al alza .la economia de usa pronto va comenzar a recuperarse, como lo esta haciendo la japonesa


----------



## hydra69 (16 May 2013)

motoendurero dijo:


> pues si que dan pena...si.
> 
> pena me dan los que compraron hace unos años a 500€/onza y ahora, tras "estallar" la burbuja de oro, solo valen 1200€/onza



Otro que no se entera.

Gráfica a 6 meses.







Gráfica a 1 año







Gráfica a 2 años







Gráfica a 5 años.






Lo de corto medio y largo plazo para cada uno como quiera verlo,lo importante es que de todas las gráficas solo hay una que no se ha torcido que es la que va a 5 años(y un lustro ya me parece una cantidad de tiempo respetable/conservadora)..el resto de series de precios están en negativo y a mayor corto plazo más pérdidas.

La última gráfica es reveladora de por sí, porque se ve que el precio ha *roto el soporte de 1400$* con fuerza.Y se ve una marcada tendencia bajista(mínimos y máximos del precio decrecientes).

A estos precios comprar es un puto suicidio.


----------



## maragold (16 May 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Gráfica a 5 años.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A 5 años conservador?!?! :XX:

Los metaleros hablamos de proteger patrimonios de verdad... no de especular con ahorrillos de universitario.

A ver si nos vamos enterando!!!
:bla:


----------



## hydra69 (16 May 2013)

maragold dijo:


> A 5 años conservador?!?! :XX:
> 
> Los metaleros hablamos de *proteger patrimonios de verdad*... no de especular con ahorrillos de universitario.
> 
> ...

















PD:si proteges tu patrimonio de verdad,en un solo asset vas apañao.

GL


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (16 May 2013)

No tienen buena pinta esas grafícas desde luego. Pero salvo que algún forero tenga invitaciones para la próxima reunión de los Bilderberg, TODAVIA OS PODÉIS COMER UN PEDAZO DE OWNED como haga doble suelo y se vuelva para arriba en unos meses.
Yo no me comeré el owned porque no tengo bola de cristal como ustedes.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (16 May 2013)

YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela dijo:


> El suelo está donde estaba antes de comenzar la burbuja, igual que lo estarán los pisos en España dentro de poco.
> 
> Si salimos de la recesión económica a nivel mundial y el oro fracasa como valor refugio y se descarta esa tontería de volver al patrón oro (puedo escribir un libro sobre por qué es una tontería, pero no lo veo necesario...), su valor será el que ha tenido siempre: joyería, cani, bodas, etc, regalos, etc etc y su escasísimo uso industrial.



Y la burbuja de deuda y masa monetaria no pincha, ¿no?


----------



## bullish consensus (16 May 2013)

bueno, no digo que no sea por el oro papel o por que los eeuu quieran comprar baratito ahora que lo tienen que devolver o por lo que sea... pero 

el precio del oro fisico, el que compras en la tienda, si tanta demanda hay porque sigue las graficas? porque no hay esa escasez que se dice si mañana pides y pagas te lo llevas sin mas problemas.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 May 2013)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Y la burbuja de deuda y masa monetaria no pincha, ¿no?



Eso no sabemos cuando va a "pinchar" o que "apaño" le buscarán, pero desde luego yo tengo clarísimo que el único "refugio" existente está en los Metales preciosos, me da lo mismo el Oro que la Plata, y también me da lo mismo el precio que alcance a corto-medio plazo. Quien ha comprado por motivos "esenciales" no tiene porqué preocuparse y si lo tienen aquellos que cargan contra los Metales preciosos si sucede lo "previsible"...

Que la Economía global, y especialmente en nuestro país, se recupera pues cojonudo y alguien herederá lo que "tengamos", además hay que ser bastante "burro" para pensar que los "metaleros" sólo ponen su dinero en los Metales preciosos.

Y a algunos que han posteado en el sentido de una recuperación de las economías estadounidense y japonesa que se informen mucho mejor...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 May 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Bueno, en realidad, por los testimonios puestos cuando le dieron el palo de los cortos el otro día, había bastantes colas, y algunos foreros comentaban que estaban tardando en recibir las onzas bastante tiempo, y que de algunas, no había.
> 
> En cuanto a lo del precio, supongo que es un proceso gradual: de momento no hay un mecanismo de establecimiento de precios alternativo, y además es un mercado ilíquido. Vamos a ir viendo lo que pasa, pero es poco probable que el COMEX, que actualmente no tiene más de 200 toneladas de oro, siga fijando los precios a base de vender oro que no tienen. Ya sabes que de los bancos de la FED, abn-amro ya no tiene oro, a jp morgan le queda muy poco, y en el hilo del oro acaban de poner un gráfico que muestra que se está desplomando la demanda de oro papel (la que viene dada por el precio oficial) y subiendo la de oro (físico).



Yo he comprado recientemente en Alemania y han tardado en servirme el pedido. No te lo dicen, pero se nota que hay escasez. Hoy he posteado una información procedente de la India que indica que allí sólo reciben el 10% de lo solicitado y eso que pagan al "contado"...


----------



## bullish consensus (16 May 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Yo he comprado recientemente en Alemania y han tardado en servirme el pedido. No te lo dicen, pero se nota que hay escasez. Hoy he posteado una información procedente de la India que indica que allí sólo reciben el 10% de lo solicitado y eso que pagan al "contado"...



pues mas a mi favor, el oro fisico deberia valer mas, los que lo tienen podrian subir los precios y los que lo quieren tendrían que pagarlo. 

pero si vas a coininvestdirect el material fisico va y viene con la grafica de kitco, yo no me lo explico. en todo caso es algo que de no corregirse en unos meses, tendremos que pensar que igual estamos equivocados.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (16 May 2013)

bullish consensus dijo:


> pues mas a mi favor, el oro fisico deberia valer mas, los que lo tienen podrian subir los precios y los que lo quieren tendrían que pagarlo.
> 
> pero si vas a coininvestdirect el material fisico va y viene con la grafica de kitco, yo no me lo explico. en todo caso es algo que de no corregirse en unos meses, tendremos que pensar que igual estamos equivocados.



Mientras sus proveedores sigan los precios oficiales, las tiendas añadiran su margen minimo y continuaran en el negocio. Si la cosa se alarga seran las mineras las que empezaran a no cumplir, y cuando se reduzca la oferta, los plazos se alarguen y con los stocks reducidos, empezaran a elevarse los premiums. O eso creo.


----------



## Perillán10 (16 May 2013)

Parece mentira que gente que supuestamente dice que sabe de oro, mercados, etc no se esté enterando de lo que pasa.

Yo que no tengo oro, y que no compro oro aunque no me parece mal tener algo como inversión o supuesto refugio, sin ir de asustaviejas con mad-max, apocalipsis o la panacea que nos librará de las siete plagas, veo más probable que el motivo de que tarde tanto un pedido, de que parezca que no hay existencias, etc es porque quien se dedica a comerciar con ello hace los pedidos una vez saben que lo tienen vendido. No se arriesgan a tener en estos momentos tal y como esta de volatil el mercado. Por eso intentan vender más que nunca de a 20, de a 500. Por que ven que tener mucho stock les puede traer grandes pérdidas. 

Lo demás son pajas mentales y eXpeculaciones.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 May 2013)

Bla, bla, bla...


----------



## Perillán10 (16 May 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y, aunque no tenga nada que ver con el hilo, hoy voy a coger una buena "cogorza"



Ya te la has pillado ¿eh?


----------



## fernandojcg (16 May 2013)

Perillán10 dijo:


> Ya te la has pillado ¿eh?



Pues SI y estoy muy "contento". Aunque para tratar contigo da igual, cuestión de "prioridades" o mejor contar hasta tres y guardar las "composturas". Mira, te voy a ser más claro: tus opiniones me dan igual, no me importan, les concedo la misma importancia que a un pedo en un calendario...


----------



## Perillán10 (16 May 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Pues SI y estoy muy "contento". Aunque para tratar contigo da igual, cuestión de "prioridades" o mejor contar hasta tres y guardar las "composturas". Mira, te voy a ser más claro: tus opiniones me dan igual, no me importan, les concedo la misma importancia que a un pedo en un calendario...



Pues ala, deja de decir más tonterías y a dormir la mona.


----------



## Deimos (16 May 2013)

Perillán10 dijo:


> Parece mentira que gente que supuestamente dice que sabe de oro, mercados, etc no se esté enterando de lo que pasa.
> 
> Yo que no tengo oro, y que no compro oro aunque no me parece mal tener algo como inversión o supuesto refugio, sin ir de asustaviejas con mad-max, apocalipsis o la panacea que nos librará de las siete plagas, veo más probable que el motivo de que tarde tanto un pedido, de que parezca que no hay existencias, etc es porque quien se dedica a comerciar con ello hace los pedidos una vez saben que lo tienen vendido. No se arriesgan a tener en estos momentos tal y como esta de volatil el mercado. Por eso intentan vender más que nunca de a 20, de a 500. Por que ven que tener mucho stock les puede traer grandes pérdidas.
> 
> Lo demás son pajas mentales y eXpeculaciones.



Opino exactamente lo mismo. Mientras subía el stock no era importante, pero ahora que ha dejado de subir a ver quien es el guapo que aguanta el stock.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 May 2013)

Perillán10 dijo:


> Pues ala, deja de decir más tonterías y a dormir la mona.



Yo haré lo que estime más oportuno y no lo que diga un "pelagatos"...


----------



## p_pin (16 May 2013)

Perillán10 dijo:


> Parece mentira que gente que supuestamente dice que sabe de oro, mercados, etc no se esté enterando de lo que pasa.
> 
> Yo que no tengo oro, y que no compro oro aunque no me parece mal tener algo como inversión o supuesto refugio, sin ir de asustaviejas con mad-max, apocalipsis o la panacea que nos librará de las siete plagas, veo más probable que el motivo de que tarde tanto un pedido, de que parezca que no hay existencias, etc es porque quien se dedica a comerciar con ello hace los pedidos una vez saben que lo tienen vendido. No se arriesgan a tener en estos momentos tal y como esta de volatil el mercado. Por eso intentan vender más que nunca de a 20, de a 500. Por que ven que tener mucho stock les puede traer grandes pérdidas.
> 
> Lo demás son pajas mentales y eXpeculaciones.



A mi me parece normal que los comercios se protejan un poco en estos casos de grandes cambios en la cotización, ahí está cada uno para comprobar cuanto "de más" te están cobrando para comprar o no.

Dudas de la escasez?, te copio el mensaje que ya puse en el hilo del oro, de la Casa de la Moneda de USA en la bajada del mes pasado

_Due to the United States Mint’s quarterly *inventory*, expedited shipping will not be available for orders placed *from April 16 through April 19, 2013*. Orders over $300 and orders containing gold or platinum United States Mint collectibles will receive a complimentary upgrade, but may experience a slight delay. Expedited shipping will be available again for orders placed on or after April 22, 2013. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause._

Como les saldría el inventario? 
Suspendió por falta de stock, (hablamos de la Casa de la Moneda de USA, no de joyería pablito) la venta de monedas de 1/10 Oz de Eagle de Oro
U.S. Mint suspends some gold coin sales after demand surge | Reuters

Mira en este enlace la Casa de la moneda de Perth (Australia), anunciando hace 15 días que trabajaban fines de semana para cubrir la demanda
Perth Mint Works Through Weekend on Highest Demand Since


----------



## begginer (16 May 2013)

Hola a tod@s,

*Hoy *me ha llegado el pedido realizado al andorrano *el 15 de abril*, un mes.

El anterior que le hice, allá por diciembre, tardó 10 días.

Ustedes mismos.

Saludos


----------



## hydra69 (16 May 2013)

begginer dijo:


> Hola a tod@s,
> 
> *Hoy *me ha llegado el pedido realizado al andorrano *el 15 de abril*, un mes.
> 
> ...



Investigacin de Operaciones II ::


----------



## p_pin (17 May 2013)

Espera que amplío

India y China consumen en 3 meses toda la producción mundial de oro Precio OroyFinanzas.com

Las reservas de oro de JP Morgan vuelven a marcar mínimo en el COMEX Precio OroyFinanzas.com

Desplome de un 65% en 24 horas de las reservas de oro de JP Morgan Precio OroyFinanzas.com


----------



## YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela_borrado (17 May 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Los cojones se equivoca. Lo ha clavao contigo.



Evidentemente no puedo comprar tanto oro como tú pero algo podría comprar si no fuese a todas luces una pésima inversión.


----------



## Surfer (17 May 2013)

En enero de 1980, el oro se puso a 850 dólares la onza.
En enero de 2008, el oro VOLVIÓ a 850 dólares la onza.

*El que compró oro en 1980 a 850 dólares la onza, tuvo que esperar ¡¡¡¡¡ 28 añazos!!!!* para que el oro volviese al mismo nivel, pues entre 1980-2008 el oro estuvo siempre por debajo de los 850 dólares la onza.

Ahora puede pasar igual, gente "atrapada" en el oro, que esté año tras año o mes tras mes viendo como baja baja y baja, y claro, esperar pensando "ya subirá ...." y vea que pasan los meses y años y no sube, y cuanto mas tiempo pase, no quieran vender pues cada vez pierden más con respecto a si lo hubiesen vendido en su momento.
Ahora bien, si es un dinero que se gasto en oro como herencia para hijos/nietos y con hipótesis de que es un bien que nunca bajará OK, pero vamos, el oro como todo tiene riesgo, que se lo digan a los que compraron en 1980 ...

Y soy metalero (de plata en mi caso).


----------



## maragold (17 May 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> PD:si proteges tu patrimonio de verdad,en un solo asset vas apañao.
> 
> GL



Tierras + Metales + Papelillos + Acciones

Of course


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (17 May 2013)

Una vez más, para los duros de mollera. Encuentren las 7 diferencias (si las hay):


----------



## ALFREDOCP (17 May 2013)

Surfer dijo:


> En enero de 1980, el oro se puso a 850 dólares la onza.
> En enero de 2008, el oro VOLVIÓ a 850 dólares la onza.
> 
> *El que compró oro en 1980 a 850 dólares la onza, tuvo que esperar ¡¡¡¡¡ 28 añazos!!!!* para que el oro volviese al mismo nivel, pues entre 1980-2008 el oro estuvo siempre por debajo de los 850 dólares la onza.
> ...



Yo puedo esperar ese plazo, máximo si llegase a los niveles que alcanzó hasta abril. Por eso ahora me he animado a comprar oro.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (17 May 2013)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Y digo yo. Además de tratar de justificar los movimientos del oro usando noticias sacadas de ese imparcial medio denominado OroyFinanzas.com, ¿tan difícil es reconocer que el oro es considerado una reserva en tiempos de crisis y que, aunque la economía no está para tirar cohetes, poco a poco el dinero pasa de los refugios a otros activos?



La crisis se acaba. La bolsa usana va como un tiro. Corran a refugiarse en ella. 
El dinero lo están encauzando donde les conviene no hay duda.


----------



## silverwindow (17 May 2013)

expresionista dijo:


> Este hilo me está recordando el nuncabajismo. Si el bien en cuestión (vivienda, acciones, oro) sube de precio, es que lo vale. Si baja, es un "ataque".



estupidez,homo sapiens, la misma piedra... y tal


----------



## GenEgoista (17 May 2013)

cusbe11 dijo:


> poco a poco el dinero pasa de los refugios a otros activos?



El oro es dinero, eso lo primero.

Podrías indicar qué "otros activos" se estn comprando y quién pone el dinero?

Si te refieres a la bolsa, tenemos el cobre en mínimos históricos y el índice Baltic de fletes en encefalograma plano desde hace mese... Qué fundamentos tiene el alza? ser el dinero que imprimen los japoneses?

Mientras los grandes paises se esfuerzan en recuperar su oro "custodiado" en EEUU y Londres, el imperio de Wall Street sigue llevando a las ovejas y su dinero al matadero.


----------



## silverwindow (17 May 2013)

Supongamos que el oro esta manipulado (papel).Vale.
Supongamos que algun dia habra el desacople del fisico.Vale.

Eso no quita que dentro de un par de meses puede comprar mis onzitas por 800$

Cualquier que mire la grafica del oro (sin tener en cuenta que es un metal sacrosanto,historico y blabla), saldria huyendo por patas de esta hinversion.

A los que vais a largo y tal, pues muy bien, yo prefiero otras cositas que me den dividiendos, intereses, etc etc que no algo que esta perdiendo valor y en clara tendencia bajista.

Todo lo demas es palabreria y whishful thinking.

joer, el dinero no tiene padre ni madre, ahora esta aqui y mañana alli, hay que moverse y punto.


----------



## Fetuccini (17 May 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> No tienen buena pinta esas grafícas desde luego. Pero salvo que algún forero tenga invitaciones para la próxima reunión de los Bilderberg, TODAVIA OS PODÉIS COMER UN PEDAZO DE OWNED como haga doble suelo y se vuelva para arriba en unos meses.
> Yo no me comeré el owned porque no tengo bola de cristal como ustedes.



El futuro dirá. Por ahora lo que hay es un doble techo de manual, que según los técnicos (que yo no lo soy) es de lo peorcito que puede pasar en una gráfica alcista. Fue lo que hicieron los grandes índices a mediados de 2007 antes del catacroc.


----------



## YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela_borrado (17 May 2013)

Surfer dijo:


> En enero de 1980, el oro se puso a 850 dólares la onza.
> En enero de 2008, el oro VOLVIÓ a 850 dólares la onza.
> 
> *El que compró oro en 1980 a 850 dólares la onza, tuvo que esperar ¡¡¡¡¡ 28 añazos!!!!* para que el oro volviese al mismo nivel, pues entre 1980-2008 el oro estuvo siempre por debajo de los 850 dólares la onza.
> ...



Pues de recuperar 850 dólares de 1980 a 2008 HAS PALMADO un montón de pasta, eso no es recuperar.

Habría que hacer cálculos, pero para recuperar habría que hablar de que en 2008 hubiese estado a lo que ha estado, 1400-1500 o así.

Afortunados los que entraron barato y en mínimos, los que entraron a más de 1400... Les queda que sufrir o aguantarse y dejar ahí ese dinero estático.


----------



## oinoko (17 May 2013)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Una vez más, para los duros de mollera. Encuentren las 7 diferencias (si las hay):



Grafico muy ilustrativo.
Ahora solo falta saber si estamos al final del ciclo o solo en la "trampa para bajistas". 

Con el oro pasa un poco lo mismo que con la deuda publica española.
Porque hace año y medio pagaban intereses del 7% por el bono a 10 años y ahora solo el 4%.?
Tan mal estabamos entonces? tan bien estamos ahora? yo no veo mucha diferencia, es mas, diría que estamos cada vez peor, pero la "prima de riesgo" y el precio del oro parecen decir que no.

Mi 10% de cartera en metales no es una inversión de la que quiera sacar un 20% anual, para eso hay inversiones mejores. Para mi, es sólo una especie de seguro antipanico. Si al final se produce la ruptura del euro o la salida de España del Euro, los metales subiran y bastante, sobre todo si contamos el precio en "Neopesetas", porque la inflacción se disparará un huevo.

Si todo vuelve a la normalidad, ojala, obviamente los metales bajaran, pero no me importará, porque seguramente mantendré el trabajo y el resto de la cartera habra subido.

Tener todos los ahorros metidos a metales es una autentica insensatez, los metales no deberían ser más del 15 o 20% de una cartera diversificada. 

Todos los extremos son malos y muy arriesgados, hay que buscar el punto medio adecuado.

Saludos.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (17 May 2013)

A todos los que insistís en que es tan mala compra. Estáis olvidando un tema delicado pero que vale la pena tener en cuenta: la fiscalidad. Y no solo la de la venta, sino la de la compra. 

Si alguien tuviera unos ingresos con los que pudiera decidir si los "legaliza" o si los mantiene ocultos, pudiera ser que la compra de oro no fuera tan mala opción. Si legalizar unos ingresos supone pagar entre un 25% y un 45% al estado, significa que sale rentable invertir en oro incluso con caídas de entre un 25% y un 45%.

Venga, ya he introducido el meme de que el oro solo lo compran delincuentes y traficantes de droga para blanquear el dinero negro, que corra, que corra, ...


----------



## yuriapc (17 May 2013)

Esto a veces parece un patio de colegio con el "y tu mas".

En fin.


----------



## YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela_borrado (17 May 2013)

oinoko dijo:


> Grafico muy ilustrativo.
> Ahora solo falta saber si estamos al final del ciclo o solo en la "trampa para bajistas".
> 
> Con el oro pasa un poco lo mismo que con la deuda publica española.
> ...



Así sí, ves, tu opinión si que merece respeto.

Tener un 10% de la cartera en oro me parece muy sabio, aquí a los que les damos más "caña" es a los que están hilo tras hilo diciendo que solo el oro es una buena inversión y tienen el 100% de su cartera en oro, y su opinión en esta:

1. Si sube: Normal, el oro siempre sube y subirá.
2. Si baja: ¡Qué bien! Voy a comprar más para cuando vuelva a subir.

Opinión 100% clavada a la de un pepito.


----------



## p_pin (17 May 2013)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Y digo yo. Además de *tratar de justificar los movimientos del oro* usando noticias sacadas de ese imparcial medio denominado OroyFinanzas.com, ¿tan difícil es reconocer que el oro es considerado una reserva en tiempos de crisis y que, aunque la economía no está para tirar cohetes, poco a poco el dinero pasa de los refugios a otros activos?




Yo no trato de justificar nada, sólo respondía a un forero que tenía dudas sobre la escasez. Como verás todas las noticias tratan sobre grandes compras o grandes descensos en inventarios.

Sobre que el medio sea o no imparcial verás... trate de buscar noticias relativas en el marca.... pero bueno, ahora el mensajero es el problema


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (17 May 2013)

YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela dijo:


> Así sí, ves, tu opinión si que merece respeto.
> 
> Tener un 10% de la cartera en oro me parece muy sabio, aquí a los que les damos más "caña" es a los que están hilo tras hilo diciendo que solo el oro es una buena inversión y tienen el 100% de su cartera en oro, y su opinión en esta:
> 
> ...



Este es el típico estúpido argumento de los trolls anti-oro. ¿Porqué es estúpido? Porque NADIE en estos hilos afirma eso, es la típica argumentación del hombre de paja: caricaturizar la posición contraria para que sea facil rebatirla.

*Afirmo rotundamente que NINGUNO de los metaleros habituales ha dicho NUNCA que a) "solo el oro es una buena inversión",o b) "el oro siempre sube".*

A partir de ahí, tonterías y tonterías para subiros los egos acomplejados. Te reto a que digas si tienes 1K, 10K o 100K ahorrados (para saber tu perfil inversor) y, sobretodo, DONDE los tienes invertidos. Mas que nada porque si eres tan listo igual vale la pena seguir tus consejos.


----------



## Buster (17 May 2013)

Este hilo y otros similares son una pérdida de tiempo porque dentro de 20 años si siguiera el foro en pie y el oro estuviera a los mismos niveles que ahora, los mismos argumentos que se usan ahora por uno y otro lado se seguirían usando entonces.


----------



## p_pin (17 May 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Este hilo y otros similares son una pérdida de tiempo porque dentro de 20 años si siguiera el foro en pie y el oro estuviera a los mismos niveles que ahora, los mismos argumentos que se usan ahora por uno y otro lado se seguirían usando entonces.



Veo tus 20 años y aumento a 50 años

Podrías decir lo mismo del €, por ejemplo?


----------



## Buster (17 May 2013)

p_pin dijo:


> Veo tus 20 años y aumento a 50 años
> 
> Podrías decir lo mismo del €, por ejemplo?



¿Decir qué exactamente?


----------



## p_pin (17 May 2013)

Buster dijo:


> ¿Decir qué exactamente?



Acabas de decir que dentro de 20 años hablaremos del oro... 

y del euro?


----------



## Buster (17 May 2013)

p_pin dijo:


> Acabas de decir que dentro de 20 años hablaremos del oro...
> 
> y del euro?



Para bien o para mal, pero con toda seguridad que sí hablaremos.


----------



## GenEgoista (17 May 2013)

silverwindow dijo:


> A los que vais a largo y tal, pues muy bien, yo prefiero otras cositas que me den dividiendos, intereses, etc etc .



Ya verás de lo que te sirven los dividendos cuando no puedas sacarlos del banco.

Comprar oro significa salir del sistema bancario, y salimos porque es un gran agujero negro de cuyo horizonte de sucesos ningún activo podrá escapar.


----------



## Buster (17 May 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> Ya verás de lo que te sirven los dividendos cuando no puedas sacarlos del banco.



¿Y de qué te valdrá a ti el oro cuando las personas no puedan sacar el dinero del banco?

¿Piensas que la gente va a adoptar el oro como "dinero" tan pronto? Entre que eso pasa y no pasa probablemente tú ya te habrás muerto de hambre.


----------



## GenEgoista (17 May 2013)

Buster dijo:


> ¿Y de qué te valdrá a ti el oro cuando las personas no puedan sacar el dinero del banco?



Como medio de pago, tontito.



Buster dijo:


> ¿Piensas que la gente va a adoptar el oro como "dinero" tan pronto?



Ya lo es, tontito. Haz la prueba. 

Llegas tarde.


----------



## YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela_borrado (17 May 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Este es el típico estúpido argumento de los trolls anti-oro. ¿Porqué es estúpido? Porque NADIE en estos hilos afirma eso, es la típica argumentación del hombre de paja: caricaturizar la posición contraria para que sea facil rebatirla.
> 
> *Afirmo rotundamente que NINGUNO de los metaleros habituales ha dicho NUNCA que a) "solo el oro es una buena inversión",o b) "el oro siempre sube".*
> 
> A partir de ahí, tonterías y tonterías para subiros los egos acomplejados. Te reto a que digas si tienes 1K, 10K o 100K ahorrados (para saber tu perfil inversor) y, sobretodo, DONDE los tienes invertidos. Mas que nada porque si eres tan listo igual vale la pena seguir tus consejos.



¿Que yo te diga a ti cuanto dinero tengo? :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Esto es lo más gracioso que he leído en hilos del oro en mucho tiempo.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (17 May 2013)

YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela dijo:


> ¿Que yo te diga a ti cuanto dinero tengo? :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Esto es lo más gracioso que he leído en hilos del oro en mucho tiempo.



Menudo payaso, te preguntaba por el orden de magnitud, para saber si eras de los de la hucha del cerdito o dinero de verdad, porqué jugar a himbersiones con tus euros de las becas pues no es significativo.

Por o que veo tampoco te atreves a decir DONDE los tienes, queda claro que lo mas complejo que debes hacer hecho nunca (y tiro alto) es contratar un plazo fijo en el banco de tu barrio...

Edito: Y tampoco eres capaz de citar que metalero ha dicho esas afirmaciones que te has inventado... en resumen, pelotas fuera por el owned que te has comido... aish ... que paciencia hay que tener con los chiquillos ...


----------



## PCH1111 (17 May 2013)

Yo estoy con los que ven la realidad, y son aquellos que aun con puterio y cachondeo cabroncete, nos dicen que nos hemos equivocado con el oro como valor refugio. 


Yo sabía la volatilidad del oro, sabia porqué lo compraba y me metí con 5% de mis ahorros y he palmado ya un 8% de su valor::. Por supuesto que me importa su cotización aunque no pensara en venderlo, quien diga que no, miente. Me alegro por los que compraron a 500 $ la onza que seguro son muy pocos.


Ante un posible escenario madmaxista sigue siendo un POSIBLE recurso , pero el oro ha hecho una quita a nuestros ahorros, cosa que por cierto, no ha sucedido si tienes depósitos en euros. 

Yo asumo mis riesgos, mi decisión y quiero tener ese oro que me ha salido practicamente gratis con la rentabilidad del resto de inversiones, pero hay que reconocer que nadie esperaba esta caída, con un escenario de crisis, de sistema financiero que camina hacia el precipicio y las economías más fuertes dándole a la maquinita de imprimir.


Creo que seguir repitiendose a uno mismo frases sin sentido para autoconvencerse es lo peor que podemos hacer.

Aunque a ver como avanzan las cosas...

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (17 May 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Menudo payaso, te preguntaba por el orden de magnitud, para saber si eras de los de la hucha del cerdito o dinero de verdad, porqué jugar a himbersiones con tus euros de las becas pues no es significativo.
> 
> Por o que veo tampoco te atreves a decir DONDE los tienes, queda claro que lo mas complejo que debes hacer hecho nunca (y tiro alto) es contratar un plazo fijo en el banco de tu barrio...



No pierdas el tiempo. Donde no "hay", no hay... Y me refiero a ¡TODO!

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (17 May 2013)

Cuando la bolsa va para arriba (SP500) el oro baja, cuando la bolsa va para abajo el oro sube. Es algo elemental. 
Donde la mayoría de la gente pone el dinero es una burbuja sea el activo que sea. La burbuja crecerá más y más hasta que empiece a fallar el sistema.


----------



## GenEgoista (17 May 2013)

PCH1111 dijo:


> hay que reconocer que nadie esperaba esta caída, con un escenario de crisis



La caida de los derivados financieros del oro hace años que la veníamos anunciando:

* 30-oct-2010*



PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Puesto que la mayoría del oro físico está hoy en manos privadas, la manipulación solo es posible sobre el precio del mercado de futuros (oro de papel), y en caso de abuso se produce un *desacoplo entre el precio del oro "de papel" y el oro para entrega física* en favor de este último.
> 
> Quien no toma entrega de su oro no está invirtiendo en oro.




* 23-mar-2010*



PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Pues si quiere comprar cantidad suficiente para manipular el precio lo va a tener jodido de verdad. El oro físico no es algo que se suelte por toneladas así como así.
> 
> Lo que sí está al alcance de Soros es manipular el "oro de papel" de los mercados de futuros que no deja de ser otra moneda fiduciaria. *Veremos oro de papel a 300 dólares y oro de verdad, en mano, a 2.000.* No es descabellado, el *desacoplo *está ocurriendo ya.


----------



## PCH1111 (17 May 2013)

Todo es elemental a toro pasado. lo que si es elemental querido watson es DIVERSIFICAR, y quien se haya metido con 50% de su patrimonio en oro debe estar algo preocupado


----------



## GenEgoista (17 May 2013)

PCH1111 dijo:


> Todo es elemental a toro pasado. lo que si es elemental querido watson es DIVERSIFICAR, y quien se haya metido con 50% de su patrimonio en oro debe estar algo preocupado



2010 es a toro pasado, segun tú :bla:

Ya vemos quien está niegando las realidades. 

Este fenómeno estaba anunciado hace 3 años y no pilla por sorpresa a quienes contemplámos este escenario necesario para liberar al metal físico de sus derivados financieros manipulables.


----------



## PCH1111 (17 May 2013)

Si,Genegoista, pero el oro papel marca el valor, su cotización.

Aunque sea un papelito respaldado por nada, es así


----------



## GenEgoista (17 May 2013)

PCH1111 dijo:


> Si,Genegoista, pero el oro papel marca el valor, su cotización.



El precio del oro no lo "marca" una autoridad. El mercado adopta las transacciones del COMEX como referencia de precio *voluntariamente*. 

Esta norma no escrita se basa en décaas de experiencia de un COMEX publicando precios honestos, acordados en transacciones reales del metal. 

Si el COMEX abusa, como hace ahora, e intenta "fiajr" un precio a base de transacciones ficticias, el mercado simplemente se dará cuenta y abandonará esa referencia por carecer de credibilidad. 

Estamos en la antesala de un "default" del COMEX. Cuando esto ocurra el mercado descubrirá el precio del oro en otras geografías donde sí se realicen transacciones de verdad (Asia, Dubai, etc.)


----------



## PCH1111 (17 May 2013)

Yo también contemplaba ese escenario Genegosita, pero no de forma tan clara, si no no hubiera comprado oro en 2012,.

Yo supongo que tu lo preveias y habras comprado a 500 $/ onza.Lástima que esa visión no ha sido la que predominaba en este foro, ni en muchos inversores, ni en un muchos bancos centrales, ni en muchos fondos de inversión...ni en mi. 

Solo me queda felicitarte, enhorabuena


----------



## GenEgoista (17 May 2013)

PCH1111 dijo:


> Yo supongo que tu lo preveias y habras comprado a 500 $/ onza.Lástima que esa visión no ha sido la que predominaba en este foro, ni en muchos inversores, ni en un muchos bancos centrales, ni en muchos fondos de inversión...ni en mi.
> 
> Solo me queda felicitarte, enhorabuena



He comprado mas barato que eso, y a 1.300 euros también. Tengo como hábito adquirir oro mensualmente.

Sin embargo no entiendes lo que significa el escenario del desprestigio de los contratos de futuros, ya que te sientes perdedor. El perdedor será el monopolio fijador de precios del mundo anglosajón, mundo caduco y en crisis que ya no tiene oro físico porque éste ya ha emigrado hacia el Este. En el futuro cercano los precios se fijarán donde nace el Sol, y serán mucho mayores de lo que has pagado tú po él. *En Japón ya se pagan $500 de sobrespot*  ese es el precio real del metal.


----------



## GenEgoista (17 May 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> No sé si sabes que las bolsan suben a lo bestia mientras el Baltic Dry Index está en 900, cuando hace 5 años estába en 11000, o sea, que hay una bajada del 90% en la actividad económica real.



Y no te olvides del cobre, que lleva un año de encefalograma plano:





Si esto es un "recuperacion económica", *sin cobre y sin transporte marítimo me pregunto qué fabrican y qué venden esas empresas de bolsa que suben como la espuma*.

Aunque con una impresora loca detrás puede subir hasta la cotización de los huesos de mi bisagüela.


----------



## p_pin (17 May 2013)

PCH1111 dijo:


> *Yo también contemplaba ese escenario Genegosita*, pero no de forma tan clara, si no no hubiera comprado oro en 2012,.
> 
> Yo supongo que tu lo preveias y habras comprado a 500 $/ onza.Lástima que esa visión no ha sido la que predominaba en este foro, ni en muchos inversores, ni en un muchos bancos centrales, ni en muchos fondos de inversión...ni en mi.
> 
> Solo me queda felicitarte, enhorabuena



Yo lo sigo contemplando y es la razón por la que decidí comprar


----------



## silverwindow (17 May 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> Ya verás de lo que te sirven los dividendos cuando no puedas sacarlos del banco.
> 
> Comprar oro significa salir del sistema bancario, y salimos porque es un gran agujero negro de cuyo horizonte de sucesos ningún activo podrá escapar.



bueno,bueno..llevamos ya nosecuanto tiempo con el guano inminiente y aqui estamos, usa generando empleo y el oro bajando.

Que yo sepa en España nadie ha perdido ni un euro teniendolo en el banco.


----------



## GenEgoista (17 May 2013)

silverwindow dijo:


> usa *generando empleo* y el oro bajando.



¿Qué clase de empleos no generan consumo de cobre ni fletes marítimos? ¿voltear hamburguesas? ¿vender toneladas oro-papel a uno mismo?

Parece que hubieses nacido ayer, Calimero. Creerse las estadísticas gubernamentales son el camino ms seguro hacia la ruina.


----------



## PCH1111 (17 May 2013)

Yo creo que vamos hacia un escenario de deflación en EEUU y en Europa ya que los índices utilizados sobrestiman la subida de precios y en España ya estamos con el IPC en tasas negativas,veo una deflación como sucedió en Japón.

Por otra parte, no es porque yo lo digo, lo dice el precio del oro

Saludos


----------



## GenEgoista (17 May 2013)

PCH1111 dijo:


> Por otra parte, no es porque yo lo digo, lo dice el precio del oro



El precio del oro en mano en Japón es $500 mas caro que el que intenta imponer el COMEX. ¿Qué te dice eso sobre la deflación?

Sigues confundiendo oro y derivados financieros con (supuesta) base en el oro. Así no vas a progresar en tu entendimiento de la situación.


----------



## Buster (17 May 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> Ya lo es, tontito. Haz la prueba.



He ido a comprar a Eroski, he sacado una onza y se han negado a venderme lo que llevaba en el carrito.

Por lo tanto, tontito tú.


----------



## GenEgoista (17 May 2013)

Buster dijo:


> He ido a comprar a Eroski, *he sacado una onza* y se han negado a venderme lo que llevaba en el carrito.



Hola consensuado. 

Las instrucciones completas para imbéciles incluyen el aviso: "compruebe antes que la onza no es de chocolate". Perdona por la omisión, fue fallo mio 

Ta luego, consensuado.


----------



## Buster (17 May 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> Hola consensuado.
> 
> Las instrucciones completas para imbéciles incluyen el aviso: "compruebe antes que la onza no es de chocolate". Perdona por la omisión, fue fallo mio
> 
> Ta luego, consensuado.



Joojojojo el imbécil se rebota porque sabe que llevo razón. :XX:


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (17 May 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Joojojojo el imbécil se rebota porque sabe que llevo razón. :XX:



La misma maravillosa prueba del algodon del eroski fallaria igual con dolares, libras o billetes de 500€, o sea que ya ves la mierda que has demostrado.


----------



## GenEgoista (17 May 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Joojojojo el imbécil se rebota porque sabe que *llevo razón*.



no se si llevas la razón:





pero eres un personaje del Sálvame 





eres el tonto consensuado.


----------



## Buster (17 May 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> La misma maravillosa prueba del algodon del eroski fallaria igual con dolares, libras o billetes de 500€, o sea que ya ves la mierda que has demostrado.



Genegoista: "Ya verás de lo que te sirven los dividendos cuando no puedas sacarlos del banco."

Buster: "¿Y de qué te valdrá a ti el oro cuando las personas no puedan sacar el dinero del banco?

¿Piensas que la gente va a adoptar el oro como "dinero" tan pronto? Entre que eso pasa y no pasa probablemente tú ya te habrás muerto de hambre."

¿De qué hablas? Porque yo hablo de otra cosa.


----------



## GenEgoista (17 May 2013)

Buster dijo:


> ¿De qué hablas? Porque yo hablo de otra cosa.



Jojojo! Se ha perdido en su propio guión Chiquiticalzadiano


----------



## Buster (17 May 2013)

Te diría que dejaras de hacer el subnormal, pero es que no puedes evitarlo. Uno es lo que es.


----------



## GenEgoista (17 May 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Uno es lo que es.



Venga anda, te lo concedo. :XX:


----------



## riggedd (17 May 2013)

Señores no alterarse,creo q todos teneys razon ,los bankgansters estan ganando la guerra,y estan demostrando quien manda en la matrix economia mundial quien es el q manda,quien impone el precio,quien manda en el papel oro,papel fyat,papel derivados,lo cual no quita q a la larga estan demostrando q los sistemas actuales tendran q ser cambiados para seguir quedandose con el populacho,en ese cambio podreis ganar los q pensais q es el oro un refugio,pero es tal el poder q manejan,q en el nuevo sistema tambyen busquen la forma de engañar,en definityva ellos controlan la informacion y la usaran en su conveniencia,por lo pronto agarrarse los machos porque el movimiento en el oro solo a hecho q empezar,no os extrañeis ver precio de risa del oro q despues lo volvamos a ver en 1800 pues la verdad no me asustaria,pero por lo pronto el juego es otro,y lo van a poner mui barato,en resumen ellos tyenen todas las herramientas,mi consejo ser prudentes y no poner los huevos en la misma cesta,ya se llamen oro,plata,euros fyat,dolares o yuanes,y no se os olvide siempre ganan ellos,y si no tambyen,y si para ganar ellos significa liarla la liaran no preocuparse,asin q los q andeis con oro,q es un byen no como las casas pero parecido,andar con flotador q por mui byen q nadeis os podeis ahogar


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (17 May 2013)

riggedd dijo:


> Señores no alterarse,creo q todos teneys razon ,los bankgansters estan ganando la guerra,y estan demostrando quien manda en la matrix economia mundial quien es el q manda,quien impone el precio,quien manda en el papel oro,papel fyat,papel derivados,lo cual no quita q a la larga estan demostrando q los sistemas actuales tendran q ser cambiados para seguir quedandose con el populacho,en ese cambio podreis ganar los q pensais q es el oro un refugio,pero es tal el poder q manejan,q en el nuevo sistema tambyen busquen la forma de engañar,en definityva ellos controlan la informacion y la usaran en su conveniencia,por lo pronto agarrarse los machos porque el movimiento en el oro solo a hecho q empezar,no os extrañeis ver precio de risa del oro q despues lo volvamos a ver en 1800 pues la verdad no me asustaria,pero por lo pronto el juego es otro,y lo van a poner mui barato,en resumen ellos tyenen todas las herramientas,mi consejo ser prudentes y no poner los huevos en la misma cesta,ya se llamen oro,plata,euros fyat,dolares o yuanes,y no se os olvide siempre ganan ellos,y si no tambyen,y si para ganar ellos significa liarla la liaran no preocuparse,asin q los q andeis con oro,q es un byen no como las casas pero parecido,andar con flotador q por mui byen q nadeis os podeis ahogar



Entendido: ni si, ni no, ni blanco, ni negro, sino todo lo contrario.

Por cierto, que te pasa con las "y griegas"? :ouch:


----------



## riggedd (17 May 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Entendido: ni si, ni no, ni blanco, ni negro, sino todo lo contrario.
> 
> Por cierto, que te pasa con las "y griegas"? :ouch:



veo q eres un typo yntelygente,en vez de estudyante en el nyck te puedes poner maestro,a por otra parte en el enlace q pones del cual tryncaras algo,porque ya hemos dycho q eres yntely,no comprarya ni borracho,un saludo,o no mereces la pena,no se ::


----------



## fernandojcg (17 May 2013)

Hola, PCH1111: Puedo entender tu "desazón" si tu entrada en el Oro se produjo en precios cercanos a sus máximos, pero eso es tener una visión "cortoplacista" y ver el Oro de una forma muy equivocada, al menos desde mi óptica personal y que, por supuesto, puede ser equivocada. Si tienes "paciencia" y aceptas que todavía puede caer mucho más, quizás en el futuro "bendigas" el día que comprastes ese Oro.

De todas formas, ese movimiento especulativo contra los Metales preciosos ya estaba "previsto" en aquellos que dedicamos parte de nuestros ahorros/patrimonio a ello. Yo, por ejemplo, tengo un escrito muy reciente (fechado el 19/12/2012) en foropesetas y donde prácticamente he "clavado" el precio actual. Y -¡ojo!- que si nos fijamos en los gráficos, tanto en el Oro como en la Plata, los precios pueden caer muy fuertemente. Bien, yo soy más bien "platero", una cuestión de "gustos", pues el poder adquisitivo es el mismo, y te diré que si la Plata pierde los $19 no me extrañaría verla en los $10, aunque espero que no sea así, pero mis "percepciones" seguirán siendo las mismas que ahora. La diferencia estribará que ahora, muy pronto, volveré a comprar y si pierde los $19 pues esperaré si llega a esos $10 y entonces entraré a "saco" tanto en la Plata como en el Oro. Como puedes ver yo lo tengo muy "claro" y, desde luego, no es una recomendación para nadie. En los Metales preciosos si no se "entiende" el "producto" y los "motivos" mejor no meterse.

Yo tengo amigos que también entraron en el pico más alto, a pesar de de que les "advertí" de que esto podía pasar. Pues bien algunos lo han "aceptado" (tienen experiencia en el mundo de la inversión) y otros no y se lo han vendido asumiendo perdidas. En mi caso dedico el dinero que no necesito y que prefiero que no esté en un banco u otro producto. Es mi dinero y, por consiguiente, hago con él lo que me sale de ahí y no entiendo que se critique esa actitud. Los "metaleros" estamos convencidos y nadie tiene derecho a cuestionar nuestro proceder, otra cosa muy diferente es la "recomendación" a gente que desconoce el "producto" y que, por desconfianza, tampoco se va a meter... O, al menos, así debiera ser.

Mira, hay gente que busca "alternativas" y una es el BitCoin, pues bien yo no creo en él, pero para nada y eso no quita que pueda estar equivocado. Tengo amigos que me han intentando "convencer", pero hablan con una "pared"... Eso no quita para que ellos "acierten" y, en cambio, yo haya estado "desacertado", pero eso no va a ser relevante para mí. Es tan simple de entender como que cada cual intenta proteger su patrimonio lo mejor que puede y sabe.

GenEgoista hoy ha estado bastante acertado en sus comentarios, lo mismo que otros foreros habituales, pero es que "creen" realmente en lo que comentan. Es lo mismo que a mí me sucede y ¿sabes? el tiempo dará y quitará "razones"...

Yo de tí me guardaría el Oro y me "olvidaría" del mismo. Que no te convence, pues te esperas un tiempo y cuando alcance un precio similar al que comprastes lo vendes y asumes perdidas lo mismo que cuando se "invierte" en acciones, bonos, derivados, etc.

Saludos.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (17 May 2013)

riggedd dijo:


> veo q eres un typo yntelygente,en vez de estudyante en el nyck te puedes poner maestro,a por otra parte en el enlace q pones del cual tryncaras algo,porque ya hemos dycho q eres yntely,no comprarya ni borracho,un saludo,o no mereces la pena,no se ::



Maestro no, pero al menos se juntar palabras para formar frases con sentido, y tengo suficientes dedos como para acertar las teclas del teclado...


----------



## Vidar (17 May 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, PCH1111: Puedo entender tu "desazón" si tu entrada en el Oro se produjo en precios cercanos a sus máximos, pero eso es tener una visión "cortoplacista" y ver el Oro de una forma muy equivocada, al menos desde mi óptica personal y que, por supuesto, puede ser equivocada. Si tienes "paciencia" y aceptas que todavía puede caer mucho más, quizás en el futuro "bendigas" el día que comprastes ese Oro.
> 
> De todas formas, ese movimiento especulativo contra los Metales preciosos ya estaba "previsto" en aquellos que dedicamos parte de nuestros ahorros/patrimonio a ello. Yo, por ejemplo, tengo un escrito muy reciente (fechado el 19/12/2012) en foropesetas y donde prácticamente he "clavado" el precio actual. Y -¡ojo!- que si nos fijamos en los gráficos, tanto en el Oro como en la Plata, los precios pueden caer muy fuertemente. Bien, yo soy más bien "platero", una cuestión de "gustos", pues el poder adquisitivo es el mismo, y te diré que si la Plata pierde los $19 no me extrañaría verla en los $10, aunque espero que no sea así, pero mis "percepciones" seguirán siendo las mismas que ahora. La diferencia estribará que ahora, muy pronto, volveré a comprar y si pierde los $19 pues esperaré si llega a esos $10 y entonces entraré a "saco" tanto en la Plata como en el Oro. Como puedes ver yo lo tengo muy "claro" y, desde luego, no es una recomendación para nadie. En los Metales preciosos si no se "entiende" el "producto" y los "motivos" mejor no meterse.
> 
> ...



Perfectamente explicado Fernando, yo añado otra visión, imaginemos que al igual que tenemos X onzas o kilos, tenemos algún piso de segunda vivienda, o unos terrenos, o unas acciones de google, u otros bienes llamémosles estables, independientemente de poder obtener algún alquiler o dividendo quizá su valor de mercado baje y no nos preocupa por que se supone que son bienes que se tienen por diversificar y no es imprescindible venderlos si bajan siempre que se tengan cuentas saneadas y no se haya comprado ese oro como el pepito que pidió hipoteca, simplemente se tienen y ahí están por lo que pueda ir pasando.

Si empezamos a pensar en el oro como un bien y no como en una acción cotizada estaremos bastante más tranquilos, por que al ser un bien "salvavidas" o una inversión a largo plazo viviremos en un sinvivir, valga la redundancia.

.


----------



## Morsa (17 May 2013)

YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela dijo:


> Así sí, ves, tu opinión si que merece respeto.
> 
> Tener un 10% de la cartera en oro me parece muy sabio, aquí a los que les damos más "caña" es a los que están hilo tras hilo diciendo que solo el oro es una buena inversión y tienen el 100% de su cartera en oro, y su opinión en esta:
> 
> ...




Imagino que quien tiene el 100% de su cartera en oro, es al pagafantas que su abuelo le dejó un krugerand en herencia y no tiene donde caerse muerto. 

Al margen de ser metalero o no, tener el 100% de tu ahorro en una sola opción ( siempre que hablemos de algún dinero, no cuatro duros) es de retrasados mentales. 

Y me temo que ese perfil no está presente en estos lares, más que nada porque hasta los metaleros hardcore hablan de depósitos, chicharros, etc.. lo que me da que pensar que la mayoría cuentan con líquido y lo intentan rentabilizar por otras vías.

Tambien me temo que hay más zorros que hablan de uvas no maduras porque no pueden llegar a ellas, que de metaleros en su bóveda particular de oro nadando en kruggerrands y quemando papelitos.

Los que aciertan seguro son los madmaxeros puros, puesto que el único valor seguro es el latún y la tierra, porque mientras vivas necesitarás comer.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 May 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Perfectamente explicado Fernando, yo añado otra visión, imaginemos que al igual que tenemos X onzas o kilos, tenemos algún piso de segunda vivienda, o unos terrenos, o unas acciones de google, u otros bienes llamémosles estables, independientemente de poder obtener algún alquiler o dividendo quizá su valor de mercado baje y no nos preocupa por que se supone que son bienes que se tienen por diversificar y no es imprescindible venderlos si bajan siempre que se tengan cuentas saneadas y no se haya comprado ese oro como el pepito que pidió hipoteca, simplemente se tienen y ahí están por lo que pueda ir pasando.
> 
> Si empezamos a pensar en el oro como un bien y no como en una acción cotizada estaremos bastante más tranquilos, por que al ser un bien "salvavidas" o una inversión a largo plazo viviremos en un sinvivir, valga la redundancia.
> 
> .



Hola, Vidar: Lo que explicas es una "extensión" de lo que comentaba y que añade más argumentos favorables.

Efectivamente, hay que ver los Metales preciosos como lo que son: bienes tangibles. Por tanto, siempre tendrán "valor". Los precios podrán variar y ser más altos y más bajos, pero si no hay "necesidad" de vender no es especialmente "preocupante" y, si aparece esta "necesidad", cumplirá con su objetivo de "reserva de valor".

Las grandes fortunas, y también las "pequeñas", siempre se han fundamentado en acumular bienes tangibles, es decir una diversificación en tierras, también en el tema inmobiliario, etc. Para tener éxito lo fundamental ha sido conocer el "terreno" y, por tanto, también el precio adecuado para "entrar".

¿Los Metales preciosos? Siempre serán interesantes y así se ha entendido desde la noche de los tiempos. Ahora bien, aquí no hay que buscar "pelotazos", que también pueden surgir, sino que es una forma más de diversificación y que tendrá el "peso" que cada cual considere. Desde luego, es una tontería comprar Metales preciosos si uno tiene deuda, y mucho menos si ésta es considerable, pues en este caso la mejor "inversión" es disminuirla y ahora mismo, si se puede, cancelarla.

Yo llevo más de un año muy preocupado en "salvar" lo que se pueda de mi patrimonio, pues no ha trabajado uno toda la vida para que ahora a los ladrones "habituales" se una el Gobierno de turno. Después de ir analizando pros y contras pues como que no me ha quedado más remedio que aumentar mis compras en los Metales preciosos, sobrepasando ya mi parte de "tolerancia" al respecto, pero es que no veo "seguridad" en ningún otro activo.
Está claro que lo último ha sido cancelar todo tipo de deuda y que hasta ahora siempre había considerado "oportuno" tener un mínimo de ella.

Luego, para aquellos que todavía creen en los bancos y en las "promesas", pues ya hemos visto lo que ha pasado con las participaciones preferentes, las preferentes y las obligaciones subordinadas. Bien, los afectados han sido cientos de miles de afectados, así que sobran los comentarios que dicen no haber observado esta "ineficacia" bancaria. Después ha venido lo de Chipre y que es un claro "aviso a navegantes"...

¿Qué podría pasar en el futuro? Pues sabemos que Bruselas está trabajando para que los bancos sean "rescatados" por los "participantes" del mismo, sin ningún tipo de ayuda pública. Bien, dicho así hasta parece bastante normal y "correcto". ¿Problemas? Cuando "palmen" accionistas, bonistas, depositantes de más de 100.000 Euros, etc. y siga existiendo deuda por liquidar, entonces qué garantías hay para que no se vaya hacia más abajo, es decir depósitos menores, cuentas corrientes, etc. Dirán que el FGD, pero es que éste tuvo dinero y hoy no tiene... Así que si no se crea algo semejante a nivel europeo, y ahí va a haber una fuerte oposición de Alemania y sus "satélites", pues la "solución" va a ser el saqueo de la liquidez de los ahorradores y va a dar lo mismo si éstos son grandes o pequeños.

Un simple ejemplo histórico nos puede acercar a una situación que ya se produjo en el Imperio romano: cuando éste cayó se dio la paradoja de que su Ejército era el más poderoso de la época, pero éste se rebeló cuando ya no se le pudo pagar con la "moneda" que aceptaban y que era el Oro. No quisieron la moneda "fiduciaria" de la época...

Saludos.


----------



## Vidar (18 May 2013)

Desde luego a mí la inversión en oro es ahora mismo la que más tranquilidad me da. Podrá bajar su cotización oficial pero para mantener un perfil defensivo ante sobreimposiciones y embargos es de lo mejorcito.

Si ya uno no se puede fiar de tener dinero en los bancos españoles por quiebras o confiscaciones, que además no rentan, ni en inmuebles por que ni se venden, ni se alquilan y son carne de cañón para futuras subidas exageradas de impuestos sobre todo municipales, ni en bolsa, ni en fondos, ni en divisas, ni en negocios,... realmente es de lo poco que puede dar tranquilidad y el panorama está en que cuando reviente la burbuja de bonos y de las bolsas por las inyecciones de los QEs no va a haber otro remedio que comprar oro físico que seguramente sea imposible de encontrar a precios razonables.

.


----------



## Nómada65 (18 May 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Vidar: Lo que explicas es una "extensión" de lo que comentaba y que añade más argumentos favorables.
> 
> Efectivamente, hay que ver los Metales preciosos como lo que son: bienes tangibles. Por tanto, siempre tendrán "valor". Los precios podrán variar y ser más altos y más bajos, pero si no hay "necesidad" de vender no es especialmente "preocupante" y, si aparece esta "necesidad", cumplirá con su objetivo de "reserva de valor".
> 
> ...



Que razón tiene Ud. : Yo por mi contra, voy a gastarme parte de mis ahorros en arreglar el baño (que tiene 25 años) y poner plato de ducha, que uno se hace mayor. Para que me lo roben sí ó sí, prefiero gastarmelo en mejorar mi pisito y p.ej. poner ventanas de pvc con doble cristal, y caldera de biomasa.:|


----------



## fernandojcg (18 May 2013)

Nómada65 dijo:


> Que razón tiene Ud. : Yo por mi contra, voy a gastarme parte de mis ahorros en arreglar el baño (que tiene 25 años) y poner plato de ducha, que uno se hace mayor. Para que me lo roben sí ó sí, prefiero gastarmelo en mejorar mi pisito y p.ej. poner ventanas de pvc con doble cristal, y caldera de biomasa.:|



Es una excelente "alternativa" de "inversión". En ello también estoy yo, es decir en la compra de aquello que pueda necesitar a futuro, reparar aquello que sea necesario, etc. Y un consejo para el que quiera tenerlo en cuenta: la despensa. Crear una reserva suficiente para "X" tiempo e ir reponiéndola a medida que se vaya gastando.

Esa es una forma más de "diversificación", que no todo son los Metales preciosos, para eso está el "excedente. Ya ves que los "metaleros" solemos tocar el suelo con los pies...

Algo tenemos que tener todos muy claro: el Sistema, a través de sus Gobiernos y "perros falderos" (Comunidades Autónomas, Ayuntamientos, Tráfico y su "puta madre"...) nos van a ROBAR SI o SI... Por tanto, estamos en nuestro derecho de "protegernos" en la medida de lo posible.

Saludos.


----------



## gurrunita (18 May 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Algo tenemos que tener todos muy claro: el Sistema, a través de sus Gobiernos y "perros falderos" (Comunidades Autónomas, Ayuntamientos, Tráfico y su "puta madre"...) nos van a ROBAR SI o SI... Por tanto, estamos en nuestro derecho de "protegernos" en la medida de lo posible.
> 
> Saludos.



Esa es la gran verdad.

Hay muchos sobres que llenar y cuando terminen de saquear la educacion y la sanidad iran a por nosotros.


----------



## Perillán10 (18 May 2013)

p_pin dijo:


> A mi me parece normal que los comercios se protejan un poco en estos casos de grandes cambios en la cotización, ahí está cada uno para comprobar cuanto "de más" te están cobrando para comprar o no.



Precisamente eso es lo que digo, que la sensación de que no haya existencias es porque los comerciantes se protegen ante la volatilidad de la cotización. No se arriesgan a compar hasta que no saben que lo tienen vendido, y eso marca unos tiempos. Las demás conspiranoias son pajas mentales.



p_pin dijo:


> Dudas de la escasez?, te copio el mensaje que ya puse en el hilo del oro, de la Casa de la Moneda de USA en la bajada del mes pasado
> 
> _Due to the United States Mint’s quarterly *inventory*, expedited shipping will not be available for orders placed *from April 16 through April 19, 2013*. Orders over $300 and orders containing gold or platinum United States Mint collectibles will receive a complimentary upgrade, but may experience a slight delay. Expedited shipping will be available again for orders placed on or after April 22, 2013. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause._
> 
> ...



Eso no son dudas respecto a la escasez (que podría ser por varios motivos).
Poner enlaces porque si, es no decir nada. 
El uno viene a decir que no venden monedas de 1/10 porque se han quedado sin cóspeles :rolleye: , pero siguen vendiendo de las demás.

El otro... bueno,una de cal y otra de arena, hay que rellenar página. Esos mismos editores también dicen:
"Warren Buffett, la tercera persona más rica en el Índice de Multimillonarios Bloomberg, dijo el año pasado en su carta anual a los accionistas que los inversores deben evitar el oro." Claro que a tí esto quizá no te interese...

Lo que te he comentado de los comerciantes, también les pasa a las casas de la moneda, ¿O te piensas que a ellas no les afectan las variaciones de precio? Te pongo un ejemplo bien cercano:

"....me habló un día un empleado de la FNMT, de esos que manejan dinero, y me explicó algunas cosas que me hicieron comprender la subida de precio. La primera de ellas, y quizá la más importante, es que la plata para hacer las monedas de 30 euros de 2012 no se compró el 1 de enero de 2012, sino que se adquirió meses atrás cuando el precio de la plata estaba en máximos y cuando el mundo entero pensaba que jamás de los jamases iba a bajar. Esa plata hubo que comprarla, transportarla, trabajarla y hacer los cóspeles. Luego esos cóspeles se acuñan utilizando maquinaria que no es precisamente barata y pagando sueldos para ello. En total el coste de cada moneda superaba los 19 euros, a lo que hay que sumar el esfuerzo logístico para hacerlas llegar a los coleccionistas. Con esta explicación me convenció totalmente de que el valor de la moneda no podía ser de 20 euros, sino que había que aumentarlo. No sé si a 30 euros, o quizá a 25 euros, pero claramente un producto que al salir de la fábrica cuesta más de 19 euros no se puede vender a 20...."


----------



## Buster (18 May 2013)

Perillán10 dijo:


> Precisamente eso es lo que digo, que la sensación de que no haya existencias es porque los comerciantes se protegen ante la volatilidad de la cotización. No se arriesgan a compar hasta que no saben que lo tienen vendido, y eso marca unos tiempos. Las demás conspiranoias son pajas mentales.



Eso y que saben que casi con toda seguridad si esperan unos días volverá a subir la cotización y por lo tanto sus márgenes de beneficio.


----------



## atman (18 May 2013)

Creo que el gráfico es autoexplicativo... los que piensan que el oro, como cobertura, diversificación, etc. ha sido una mala inversión... tienen que haber estado fuera o haber entrado hace poco (algo absurdo, por otro lado).

Los que entraron en las dos fases marcadas e incluso los que luego siguieron promediando, han pasado de un estado de euforia, al ver como su "seguro" les daba unos beneficios del 100% de la prima, a un estado de satisfacción y observación del mercado. El resumen es que sacarle unos beneficios de, digamos un 20%, a una operación de cobertura, no creo que sea para echarse a llorar...

En estos términos, es irrelevante si el oro ha sido una burbuja o no...


----------



## Buster (18 May 2013)

Eso díselo a los que entraron hace dos años. No creo que superen ni la inflación.


----------



## p_pin (18 May 2013)

Perillán10 dijo:


> Precisamente eso es lo que digo, que la *sensación* de que no haya existencias es porque los comerciantes se protegen ante la volatilidad de la cotización. No se arriesgan a compar hasta que no saben que lo tienen vendido, y eso marca unos tiempos. Las demás conspiranoias son pajas mentales.
> 
> *Eso no son dudas respecto a la escasez (que podría ser por varios motivos)*.
> Poner enlaces porque si, es no decir nada.
> ...



Mi primer párrafo no iba referido al stock, sino al sopreprecio
Y el único motivo de la escasez es que la demanda les sobrepasó y me refiero principalmente a las Casas de la moneda que son entidades gigantescas, que pequeños distribuidores tengan que comprar sobre pedido o que pongan un sobreprecio me parece normal. Que las Casas de Moneda sufran de esta forma ante la bajada de precios muestra la relevancia de la bajada de precios.

Hablas de una sensación de que no haya existencias? si dicen que suspenden la venta de monedas de 1/10 oz por que están agotadas no es una sensación, es algo real (a no ser que mientan) es que si no las venden es que no hay (o no quieren venderlas), y si pongo un enlace es para dar una veracidad que "hablar de mi primo" no tiene.

Lo de esperar a que suba la cotización para ganar más... os invito a mirar precios en varias web, las tiendas se protegen de la volatilidad subiendo precios o bajándolos (proporcionalmente) menos de lo que lo hace la cotización.

No estoy hablando de motivos, son hechos y son la consecuencia de la bajada de precios de Abril. 
La consecuencia de la bajada actual de precios ya la veremos, por que una cosa si es cierta, las empresas mineras no van a trabajar si su negocio no es rentable, y las Casas de la Moneda lo mismo... entonces veremos otras consecuencias


----------



## atman (18 May 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Eso díselo a los que entraron hace dos años. No creo que superen ni la inflación.



Ya pero es que aquí llevamos hablando de este tema desde 2007, al menos. Mire, esto es similar al axioma básico para ganar un juicio civil: hay que tener razón, poder demostrarlo y ejercitarlo a tiempo. Si dejas que se te pase el arroz...

Los que hicieron caso a Zapatero, porque España estaba en la Champion League, tenía el sistema financiero más potente del universo y los que hablaban de recesión eran unos traidores a la patria, y despertaron en 2011 de su ensoñación porque Rajoy es malo malísimo... pues... tienen lo que merecen. Que le vamos a hacer... alguien tiene que servir de alimento a las pirañas para que dejen en paz a los demás...


----------



## Buster (18 May 2013)

Eso cuéntaselo a quien entró en el foro en 2011 y siguió vuestros consejos.


----------



## Arraez (18 May 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Eso cuéntaselo a quien entró en el foro en 2011 y siguió vuestros consejos.



Mi última compra grande de oro fue en el 2011, en febrero. Consolidé mis ganancias en plata con karlillos y me dio tanto gusto asegurar todo a facial que dije, este es el momento.
La última, con un puñado de euros compré bitcoins y los vendí a 190 en semanas, y me hice con un canguro. Me da igual que ahora cueste 150€ menos. Por mí puede caer hasta cero que la rentabilidad brutal que conseguí/he conseguido ya no hay dios que me la quite.
Y todo siguiendo consejos de por aquí. Claro está, aderezados de cosas mías. Así es que no hables tan pronto.


----------



## Buster (18 May 2013)

atman dijo: "los que piensan que el oro, como cobertura, diversificación, etc. ha sido una mala inversión... tienen que haber estado fuera o haber entrado hace poco"

En mi opinión 2 años no es "hace poco", pero claro, todo es relativo y más cuando se juega con el eje tiempo.

Cuando se habla de depósitos, uno de 2 años es considerado de "largo plazo". A lo mejor es que me dejo influir por eso.


----------



## Perillán10 (18 May 2013)

p_pin dijo:


> Mi primer párrafo no iba referido al stock, sino al sopreprecio
> Y el único motivo de la escasez es que la demanda les sobrepasó y me refiero principalmente a las Casas de la moneda que son entidades gigantescas, que pequeños distribuidores tengan que comprar sobre pedido o que pongan un sobreprecio me parece normal. Que las Casas de Moneda sufran de esta forma ante la bajada de precios muestra la relevancia de la bajada de precios.
> 
> Hablas de una sensación de que no haya existencias? si dicen que suspenden la venta de monedas de 1/10 oz por que están agotadas no es una sensación, es algo real (a no ser que mientan) es que si no las venden es que no hay (o no quieren venderlas), y si pongo un enlace es para dar una veracidad que "hablar de mi primo" no tiene.
> ...



Sobre lo del sobreprecio, estamos de acuerdo y no nunca he dicho que me parezca normal o no, bien o mal (a fin de cuentas es lo que hay, si quieres compras y si no quieres no).
A ver: "si dicen que suspenden la venta de monedas de 1/10 oz por que están agotadas". Lo que dicen es que de las de 1/10 oz no pueden vender porque se han quedado sin cóspeles :rolleye: pero de las demás siguen vendiendo.

El resto, lo dicho. Te he puesto ejemplos, si lo quieres entender, bien, si tienes otra opinión, pues tu mismo.


----------



## karlilatúnya (18 May 2013)

Por desgracia vienen tiempos interesantes.
Por lo cual debemos emplear lo poco que tengamos en lograr una seguridad para nosotros y nuestros allegados,si, aquellos que se ríen de nosotros por pasar el tiempo libre en burbuja, en vez de en la barra del bar.
No es mala idea lo de la despensa,lo de los latunes,lo de los karlillos,alfonsinas,medicinas,etc...
Con los deberes hechos quizás la caída no sea tan dura y nos podamos levantar.
El oro es una muy buena inversión de tranquilidad en estos tiempos,presiento que ya queda poco para la hora de la verdad.Animo al que todavía no lo ve claro,que piense un poco y se decida pronto,me duele la rodilla y cuando me duele es que viene el invierno,el frio y el mal tiempo,algo no va bién,porque aparentemente viene el verano...
Un saludo y suerte.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 May 2013)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> Por desgracia vienen tiempos interesantes.
> Por lo cual debemos emplear lo poco que tengamos en lograr una seguridad para nosotros y nuestros allegados,si, aquellos que se ríen de nosotros por pasar el tiempo libre en burbuja, en vez de en la barra del bar.
> No es mala idea lo de la despensa,lo de los latunes,lo de los karlillos,alfonsinas,medicinas,etc...
> Con los deberes hechos quizás la caída no sea tan dura y nos podamos levantar.
> ...



Hola, karlilatúnya: Excelente comentario para el que quiera tenerlo en "consideración"... Añadiré, como "complemento" estas dos frases:

- "El hombre cauto jamás deplora el mal presente; emplea el presente en prevenir las aflicciones futuras." William Shakespeare

- "Lo característico de la vida actual no son la inseguridad y la crueldad, sino el desasosiego y la pobreza." George Orwell

Siempre digo que la Historia siempre es "repetitiva" y la frase de Orwell es un buen ejemplo, pues podría haberse pronunciado en nuestros días, pero Orwell murió ya hace mucho tiempo (1950).

Orwell tuvo una visión muy realista del futuro. Aconsejo la lectura de sus dos principales obras: "Rebelión en la Granja" y "1984". En ésta última desarrollaría la concepción del "Gran Hermano".

Saludos.


----------



## Perillán10 (19 May 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Yo haré lo que estime más oportuno y no lo que diga un "pelagatos"...



Gato,

- *"Semen retentum venenum est" *Creo que fue Aristoteles (discípulo de Platón) quien nos avisó ya del peligro. Si me dices que para ti es Onassis, me lo creo.

Esto, que debería figurar en los libros de primer curso de ADE, lo sabe hasta el primo albino de Camarón.
Lo que viene a decir, gato, es que es diferente venir a joder a este foro que ir a follar por ahí, hasta soltar de una vez todo el veneno.

Así que te aconsejo, gato, que cojas el panda más mimosón, con su blister, su premium, sus marquitas blancas, y salga en busca de la luz, de las luces de carretera donde puedas dejar todo el veneno.Creo que no tengo que darte más indicaciones, por aquello de "cada uno sabe lo que sabe..."

No creo que para ti,gato, todo sea un rascar y ganar (no es lo mismo que cuando le das con brío a la ipsación por estos lares).Para el tema en cuestión, cualquiera te vale, un poco crédula si acaso, pero seguro que tu, gato, amante de la oratoria (que algunas veces no está discutida con decir la verdad), con el osito en mano, en su blister, con su premium, sabrás convencerla de que le vas a pagar con algo que siempre salvaguarda su valor, le será necesario para el mad-max, y todas esas tonterías de orate que vienes a contar por aquí. Una vez le hayas abierto todos los ojos (comprueba bien el del culo), inserta la monedita por la ranura que estimes oportuna (en su cajita o blister original, no vaya a ser que le queden marquitas lechosas). Ahora viene lo del premium, gato. Cuando la tengas puesta a horcajadas, reflexiona, reflexiona gimnásticamente sobre el panda hasta que salga todo el premium sobre la mismísima moneda.

Abandonado el lugar y perdido el premium, coge una de las garrafas de whisky que guardas para cuando venga el mad-max y pégate un par de buenos lingotazos, comprueba que tienes intáctos los 10 muñones con que muñonéas tus estupideces, y si tienes cojones (después de 700 mensajes, muchos de ellos dándonos ejemplo o aconsejando la compra de metales, has tenido los güevos una vez ha bajado un 25-30% de decir que tu no has aconsejado a nadie) vuelves a repetirte como tu historia.


Por esta vez, gato, me he puesto a tu nivel. Pero para siguientes, buscate otro espadachín que te indique cómo limpiar tu sable, o navajuela, o lo que sea eso que tengas retenido. O pelatela tu mismo.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (19 May 2013)

Algunas preguntas para todos aquellos que no creen en los MP:

¿Con que plan de pensiones contáis para vuestro futuro?
¿Pescanovas, Preferentes, Afinsas, Rumasas, Bosques Naturales, PABs, acciones IBEX, Yenes, Dolares, Renminbi, Pisos para alquilar?

¿Todavía creéis que el Estado cuidará de vosotros pagando una pensión digna?

¿En serio alguno piensa que con un plan de pensiones privado gestionado por la banca estará libre de la pobreza cuando sea viejuno?¿O que podrá disponer de él libremente?

¿De verdad pensáis que cualquier propiedad de la que seáis poseedores en el futuro y el Estado conozca de su existencia no será objeto de múltiples impuestos que rozarán lo confiscatorio?


El oro no es la panacea, tiene cosas malas, pero comparado con las alternativas es el Master.


----------



## HAL 9000 (19 May 2013)

PCH1111 dijo:


> Todo es elemental a toro pasado. lo que si es elemental querido watson es DIVERSIFICAR, y quien se haya metido con 50% de su patrimonio en oro debe estar algo preocupado



En peso andaré en torno a un 50% en oro pero en valor -como ya dije en su día- estaré en torno a un 90%. El 10% restante me da como para unos 5 años y mis primeras compras las hice por debajo de 600$ la onza.
Y sí, estoy muy pero que muy preocupado, pero no por la cotización del oro sino por el más que cercano colapso al que nos dirigimos.
Te diría que me hace gracia leer a todos estos despistados que hablan de que si el oro es o no es buena inversión ya que la recuperación blablabla....pero no, lo que me da es lástima. Lástima y pena por ver cómo ni aún a toro pasado la inmensa mayoría es incapaz de apercibir el desastre.
Leed más y escribid menos. A veces es bueno pensar.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (19 May 2013)

Que caiga la cotización en bolsa significa que la gente ya no se fía de los certificados ni de la bolsa en si misma, ahora mismo el metal físico en el mercado negro debe estar por las nubes. :Aplauso:

Según dicen por ahí:
*
Puede adquirirse en negro probablemente por encima de los 2.500 $/Oz
La distribución del oro en barras es de 160.000 T. en manos de los particulares (con el sionista Rothschild como propietario mayoritario) *y 30.000 T. en manos de los estados. Su pico de producción se alcanzó en 2001. China está comprando oro a toda velocidad, a pesar de ser el mayor productor mundial y de tener unas reservas confesadas de más de 2.400 T, sospechándose que en realidad triplica esa cantidad.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (19 May 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Siempre digo que la Historia siempre es "repetitiva" y la frase de Orwell es un buen ejemplo, pues podría haberse pronunciado en nuestros días, pero Orwell murió ya hace mucho tiempo (1950).
> 
> Orwell tuvo una visión muy realista del futuro. Aconsejo la lectura de sus dos principales obras: "Rebelión en la Granja" y "1984". En ésta última desarrollaría la concepción del "Gran Hermano".
> 
> Saludos.



Tan realista que da miedo. He leído ambos varias veces, entre otras cosas porque con cada nueva lectura, encuentro algo que en lecturas anteriores me pasó desapercibido o que parecía carecer de importancia, pero que leído en el contexto actual, te deja con la boca abierta. 

Si se dan cuenta, en este momento, como en ningún otro, nos acercamos, si es que no estamos ya inmersos en la "lobotomización" de la población a base de cifras majestuosas. 

En el libro, "la cosecha del año" había sido más abundante que nunca, sin embargo, los hombres carecían de una simple cuchilla de afeitar. Y a nadie parecía llamarle la atención.

En los últimos días/semanas, en nuestro país en concreto, ya empiezan a marearnos con megacifras que no podemos constatar la población común(crecimiento de las exportaciones, por ejemplo). Intentarán "difuminar" la crisis poco a poco a base de datos y cifras manipulados y sin embargo, a poco que nos fijemos, a nuestro alrededor sólo crecerá la pobreza. Ya está pasando.

De la "neolengua" se da buena cuenta cada dos por tres en este mismo foro.

Le alabo el gusto, fernandojcg, y me uno a su recomendación (aunque seguramente muy pocos foreros no han leído esos libros). Por mi parte casi que estoy animada a echarles un vistazo de nuevo, a ver si vislumbro qué coño están haciendo con los metales (sospecho que quieren que los veamos como trozos inertes sin valor ninguno -el dos más dos igual a cinco de 1984-)


----------



## fernandojcg (19 May 2013)

Perillán10 dijo:


> Gato,
> 
> - *"Semen retentum venenum est" *Creo que fue Aristoteles (discípulo de Platón) quien nos avisó ya del peligro. Si me dices que para ti es Onassis, me lo creo.
> 
> ...



Mira, no voy a perder mi tiempo en responder a un TONTO más de los que andan por la vida. Podría darte un buen "repaso", pero sería concederte una importancia que ya te dije no tienes. No llegas ni a "espadachín"...

Así que tus habituales tonterías van a leerlas quien las aprecie, porque yo te paso a ignorados y como mucho me encontraré el nick. Y lee y aprende un poco más porque eres muy malo argumentando.

¡Adiós!


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (19 May 2013)

Yo no me dedico al oro físico pero lo de forzar el oro papel a la baja está claro que es para disimular el escenario de hiperinflación.
Ya si aparece un forero asegurando que consigue oro físico real a 1300 usd onza
la teoría de forzar el precio a la baja se cae y no tiene ningún sentido. :ouch:


----------



## fernandojcg (19 May 2013)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Tan realista que da miedo. He leído ambos varias veces, entre otras cosas porque con cada nueva lectura, encuentro algo que en lecturas anteriores me pasó desapercibido o que parecía carecer de importancia, pero que leído en el contexto actual, te deja con la boca abierta.
> 
> Si se dan cuenta, en este momento, como en ningún otro, nos acercamos, si es que no estamos ya inmersos en la "lobotomización" de la población a base de cifras majestuosas.
> 
> ...



Hola, Arretranco_70: Agradezco su comentario por su "contenido", a fin de cuentas Vd. dice algo y no como otros, que son "retardados mentales"...

La "manipulación" de las cifras, y aquí me refiero a las relacionadas con la Economía, es algo cada vez más habitual, pero no sólo en nuestro país, sino que pienso que éstas son de carácter global.

Por ejemplo, las de la primera referencia mundial, los EE.UU., están siendo cuestionadas desde hace décadas por la mayor parte de los economistas, analistas, políticos, periodistas, etc. de ese país. Si nos planteamos las cifras proporcionadas por China más de lo mismo, porque con la opacidad propia de ese régimen es imposible poder verificarlas y contrastarlas. En el fondo, vivimos en un "Matrix" donde cada vez es más imposible saber qué es verdad y qué no lo es. ¿No le parece?

Por todo ello he considerado importante citar a Orwell y sus principales obras, aunque hay otros autores más "cercanos" en el tiempo, pero su "visión futurista" siempre me impactó. Piense que yo lo leí hace más de treinta años, aunque al igual que Vd. voy a tener que volver a "deleitarme" con él. Ojalá fuera como Vd. dice, pero me temo que Orwell es más conocido de "oídas" que por su lectura sosegada, por tanto me tome la licencia de recomendarlo.

En este foro hay gente muy inteligente y otra a la que esa cualidad se le "supone" y que necesitan "cultivarse" mucho, pero mucho más. Mire, hay quien todavía habla de "garrafón de whisky" señal ineludible de que todavía va a "abrevar" cuando bebe, imagino que agua o vino recién prensado... No se engañe, Arretranco_70, todavía hay demasiados burros en nuestra sociedad y ésta va como va por eso mismo. ¿No le parece?

La recuerdo a Vd. de otro foro donde escribí en el pasado reciente y, por tanto, ya sabe de mis "preferencias" por los Metales preciosos, especialmente por la Plata. Es decir, que esa "convicción" hace mucho tiempo que la tengo y que ha sido una "ampliación" de mi faceta numismática, de manera que no me costó nada "entender" el producto.

No se preocupe por los Metales preciosos, por mucho que puedan caer, sí Vd. compró por "seguridad" y no le hacia falta el dinero a corto plazo pues ha comprado ésta y además dispone de "bienes tangibles" que siempre tendrán valor (el que sea...). No les sucede lo mismo a los "pelagatos", que probablemente critican a los Metales preciosos porque no los pueden adquirir. Ya sabe aquello de "quiero y no puedo"...

Le diré que uno de mis principales amigos trabaja en una importante firma financiera del área Asia-Pacífico y sus apreciaciones sobre los Metales preciosos son muy positivas y allí sí que se está recomendando su adquisición "física" a sus principales clientes, que no son precisamente "pelagatos"...

Además, a poco que buscamos información "seria" nos reafirmamos en nuestras apreciaciones los que tenemos a los Metales preciosos como "faro". En Internet se puede encontrar esa información, si uno sabe encontrarla, porque en la "red" Vd. ya sabe que hay de todo. Bien, dicho esto, los últimos informes financieros que he leído son muy "clarificantes". Hay mucho "papel- metal" y muchas ganas de sacárselo de encima y, por otro lado, escasea el metal "físico". ¿Piensa Vd. que China, Rusia y la India son "tontos"? Llevan tiempo comprando, sin importarles el "pico", y eso se hace por "algo"...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## kemado (19 May 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Es una excelente "alternativa" de "inversión". En ello también estoy yo, es decir en la compra de aquello que pueda necesitar a futuro, reparar aquello que sea necesario, etc. Y un consejo para el que quiera tenerlo en cuenta: la despensa. Crear una reserva suficiente para "X" tiempo e ir reponiéndola a medida que se vaya gastando.
> 
> Esa es una forma más de "diversificación", que no todo son los Metales preciosos, para eso está el "excedente. Ya ves que los "metaleros" solemos tocar el suelo con los pies...
> 
> ...


----------



## BRAXTON (19 May 2013)

Hay que descubrirse ante los maestros...

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:




GenEgoista dijo:


> El precio del oro no lo "marca" una autoridad. El mercado adopta las transacciones del COMEX como referencia de precio *voluntariamente*.
> 
> Esta norma no escrita se basa en décaas de experiencia de un COMEX publicando precios honestos, acordados en transacciones reales del metal.
> 
> ...





---------- Post added 19-may-2013 at 13:22 ----------

No te impacientes, tu "ataud" está ya fabricado...luego no llores cuando te dejen desnudo...economicamente hablando.

Los mimbres del expolio ya son visibles...allá cada cual.



silverwindow dijo:


> bueno,bueno..llevamos ya nosecuanto tiempo con el guano inminiente y aqui estamos, usa generando empleo y el oro bajando.
> 
> Que yo sepa en España nadie ha perdido ni un euro teniendolo en el banco.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 May 2013)

Hola, kemado: Interesante aportación que desconocía y lo digo porque, en su momento, estudié a los Mormones, evidentemente por otras razones...

Mira, kemado, históricamente la presencia de una "despensa" ha sido una constante y por motivos obvios, pero que ahora suelen "escaparse" a la gente. Recuerdo que antiguamente todas las casas tenían un pequeño habitáculo dedicado a este menester, pero esa falsa "ilusión" de "sobreabundancia" que nos han "vendido" ya se irá difuminando a medida que pase el tiempo.

No es necesario esperar una situación madmaxista, el "Fin del Mundo" y demás posibilidades, que por poder, pueden ser... Ya veremos lo qué nos depara el futuro. Ahora bien, una forma de "ahorro/inversión" siempre ha sido tener una reserva alimenticia, agua o elementos para potabilizarla, medicamentos y aquellos elementos que se puedan necesitar en una situación de urgencia seria. Y cuando esto está medianamente "cubierto" hay que "pensar" un poco más y ahí es donde yo encuentro "espacio" para los Metales preciosos. Su venta, intercambio o trueque, etc. eso lo dejo para cuando lleguen esos acontecimientos que pueden llegar y si no lo hacen, pues mucho mejor, pues en mi caso seguiré "deleitando" mi vista y mi ego con MIS Metales preciosos y cuando me vaya de este mundo algún ser querido los "heredará".

Se trata de ser "previsor", pero siempre, tanto cuando nos "comíamos" el mundo como ahora que parece que se nos está cayendo encima. La "conocida" fábula de la hormiga y la cigarra es muy "explicativa" para el que quiera "aprender" y sino se quiere pues siempre se podrá "pastar" en el campo... ¿No?

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## la mano negra (19 May 2013)

Perillán10 dijo:


> Gato,
> 
> - *"Semen retentum venenum est" *Creo que fue Aristoteles (discípulo de Platón) quien nos avisó ya del peligro. Si me dices que para ti es Onassis, me lo creo.
> 
> ...




Madre mía , qué oratoria y qué verbo más afilado e hiriente.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (19 May 2013)

la mano negra dijo:


> Madre mía , qué oratoria y qué verbo más afilado e hiriente.



Cierto, añadiria desagradable y gratuito, pero a pesar de vomitar toda esa bilis no tiene ni un apice mas de razon que la que tenia antes de hacerlo. :abajo:


----------



## fernandojcg (19 May 2013)

Hola, mano negra: Cuando se precisa escribir un simple y largo "panfleto" para responder a una sola palabra: "Pelagatos" (que es y será siempre...) es lo que en la esgrima llamamos ¡Touche!.. Que significa tocado y fuera de combate, por tanto no hay posibilidad de seguir el "combate". En esos casos lo mejor es "mejorar" en la "esgrima"...

Y dejo ya este tema porque es concederle una importancia que no tiene y que tampoco merece.

Saludos.


----------



## Perillán10 (19 May 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Mira, no voy a perder mi tiempo en responder a un TONTO más de los que andan por la vida. Podría darte un buen "repaso", pero sería concederte una importancia que ya te dije no tienes. No llegas ni a "espadachín"...
> 
> Así que tus habituales tonterías van a leerlas quien las aprecie, porque yo te paso a ignorados y como mucho me encontraré el nick. Y lee y aprende un poco más porque eres muy malo argumentando.
> 
> ¡Adiós!



Gato, 

a ti solo te da para maullar, y ahora andas por aquí como gato escaldado.

Puedo entender que intentes asustarnos y predecirnos las siete plagas, porque en eso de la seguridad (a lo que dices que te has dedicado) es importante crear el miedo para luego librarnos de el. Hasta ahí lo puedo entender como deformación profesional.

Lo que no entiendo, gato, es que alguien a quien se supone un mínimo de valor (ya que dices que te has dedicado a la seguridad) ande cobárdemente escondiéndose tras las respuestas a los demás para meterse conmigo. No ofende quien quiere gato, y tu ni me bufas.

El que calla suele otorgar, y no has dicho nada del porqué después de 700 mensajes, muchos de ellos dándonos ejemplo o aconsejando la compra de metales, has tenido los güevos una vez ha bajado un 25-30% de decir que tu no has aconsejado a nadie. Cobarde, gato.


No voy a contestar más a tus tonterías en este hilo. Tampoco esperes cobardías de tu estilo.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (19 May 2013)

Al ignore, ya cansa tanto testosteronico que utiliza el foro para hacer terapia.


----------



## kemado (19 May 2013)

+1000 Pero hacedel favor de nocitarlos, que si no, no sirve de nada...


----------



## PCH1111 (20 May 2013)

*Hal 9000*, en primer lugar presupones que escribo mucho y leo poco. Justo lo contrario a lo que hago. Si no mira el historial de mensajes. Además siempre intento ser constructivo y no descalificar. Lo que pasa aquí es que muchos como *Perillan* os dedicais a alimentar vuestro ego en internet descalificando y faltando el respeto a los demás. Ya sabes que es más facil hacerlo detrás de un teclado y desde el anonimato que cara a cara.

*Fernando* y *Vidar* valoro mucho vuestras opiniones y me gusta leeros, pero discrepo absolutamente en este tema.
"Puedo entender tu "desazón" si tu entrada en el Oro se produjo en precios cercanos a sus máximos, pero eso es tener una visión "cortoplacista".

No es el caso sino me hubiera metido en oro-papel. Si creo que un valor refugio no debería tener tanta volatilidad, y más como dije en el escenario actual, lo lógico es que el oro debería estar disparado. Me extraña su cotización, es posible que no entienda al mercado, y en ese caso el análisis erroneo es mio.Como siempre el mercado simepre tiene la razón.

"¿Los Metales preciosos? Siempre serán interesantes y así se ha entendido desde la noche de los tiempos" 

Si viene un escenario madmax el oro no se sabe que rol puede jugar, la historia nos enseña mucho, pero no siempre se repite y se producen escenarios nuevos de forma constante, eso hace al oro como POSIBLE recurso. Suficiente para tenerlo en su justa medida.


"Efectivamente, hay que ver los Metales preciosos como lo que son: bienes tangibles. Por tanto, siempre tendrán "valor". Los precios podrán variar y ser más altos y más bajos, pero si no hay "necesidad" de vender no es especialmente "preocupante" y, si aparece esta "necesidad", cumplirá con su objetivo de "reserva de valor""

Esta es una idea muy extendida que resume a los que apuestan por el "todo al oro". 
Un bien tiene el valor que el mercado le confiere, en el caso del oro es un bien tangible con un valor en el mercado que ha perdido unos 200 USD onza este último año. Intentar "aprovechar" las correcciones y no reconocer errores es no reconocer que has perdido hasta la camisa. Y puedes seguir perdiendo...

Por otra parte hay, existe un negocio medíatico poderosísimo con el oro. Solo hay que ver la increible cantidad de información manipulada, retocada para hacernos creer que el oro es realmente la repanocha que nos va a salvar de todo. Solo hay que ver videos de youtube, poner la palabra "oro" en google para observar lo que digo. El mayor riesgo del mercado(da igual si es alcista o bajista) son las posiciones de consenso y el oro es una de ellas.

Por otra parte leo mucho por aqui lo que Lacalle denomina la teoria del"tonto mayor" es decir " los chinos los Indios y los rusos están comprando a manos llenas así que no puedo estar equivocado...

Si nos planteamos el apocalipsis,importa si es tangible o no, siempre que tenga una utlidad práctica. Estoy muy de acuerdo en lo que expones acerca de la despensa, reservas de alimentos, pisos, terrenos, armas....etc que sí tienen una utilidad práctica extensa que no tiene el oro en si mismo,si es un recurso de intercambio pero en el escenario que plantean algunos yo creo que mejor llenar la despensa de AK-47 que de oro. Que vaya usted a saber que pasará si llega ese madmax apocalíptico... 


Saludos


----------



## PCH1111 (20 May 2013)

Acitunator rex

1) Decir que la gente, no tiene oro porque lo suelta en los compro-oro es simplemente una observación personal que no representa absolutamente nada, sabes que porcentaje mueven los 4 que venden la pulsera de la comunión? NADA

Sabes lo que mueven los grupos de opinión, fondos de inversión, hedge funds, bancos etcc...? ABSOLUTAMETE TODO

2) Estar en oro así como la plata, futuros de petroleo, o "valores defensivos que eran baratos y ahora están aun mas baratos" es estar en POSICIONES DE CONSENSO. Tan cierto como que mañana es martes.

3)En cuanto a la teroria del tonto mayor, es válida y efectiva

4)Subestimas quizá poque te interesa, la capacidad social de inventar formas distintas en todos los sentidos.Lo de naturaleza del oro en el escenario que planteas solo lo sabremos cuando llegue 

Es mejor argumentar que suponer que no me entero de nada.Además que es recurso simplemente ridículo

Es mejor pensar incluso que hay personas que pueden tener opiniones distintas a las tuyas y que nadie posee la verdad absoluta

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (20 May 2013)

Hola, PCH1111: Bueno, todos tenemos nuestras opiniones y "percepciones". Las tuyas, desde el mismo momento que están argumentadas desde tu "óptica", pero con la debida corrección, pues son tan válidas como las de cualquier otro. 

Mira, yo soy relativamente reciente en Burbuja.info y me habían hablado bien de este foro en el pasado, pero cada día que pasa me estoy decepcionando un poco más sobre el mismo, entre otras cosas porque noto a faltar mucho respeto y educación. Por mi trabajo estoy acostumbrado a tratar con "escoria social" para encontrármela también por aquí y tuvimos ayer un claro ejemplo de ello.

Bueno, como te decía, todos tenemos nuestras opiniones y, efectivamente, nadie tiene la "verdad absoluta", al menos yo no lo conozco. Sin embargo, esto no cambia mi criterio sobre los Metales preciosos, ya que los considero el "último" refugio seguro, evidentemente después de haber hecho los "deberes" en otros apartados y que son más necesarios a la hora de necesitarlos.

Te he de reconocer que aunque esperaba una fuerte corrección en los Metales preciosos me ha sorprendido la velocidad y el "empecinamiento" que han puesto en ella. En la Plata se puede entender mejor, por su conocida volatilidad, pero en el Oro... Tengo muy claro que "manos fuertes" quieren que se genere "pánico" y que se vendan Metales preciosos "físicos" para ellos poder comprarlos a precios "tirados". Esa es mi "percepción" actual sobre esta corrección o hundimiento de precios, en fin como tú lo quieras definir.

En situaciones madmaxistas o "cercanas", por ejemplo las guerras, el Oro y la Plata han tenido un rol muy importante para aquellos que lo han poseído. Históricamente, siempre ha sido así y ya se vivió esa "experiencia" en nuestra pasada Guerra Civil y en las dos Guerras Mundiales. El Oro como tal te permite en dichas situaciones poder comer, transitar o salir de un país, comprar "protección", etc., etc.

Nadie con un sentido común "normal" pondrá todos los "huevos en una misma cesta", de manera que es muy dudoso que alguien tenga su ahorro/inversión colocado en su totalidad en los Metales preciosos. Mi nivel de "tolerancia", por darte un ejemplo personal, era del 20% y ahora va camino del 25%. No es menos cierto que ando muy preocupado porque me da la sensación de que el mundo financiero está asentado encima de un polvorín y que éste está "custodiado" por unos tipos fumando puros...

Respecto a las armas las conozco muy bien y, efectivamente, son uno de los mejores "seguros" que puedan existir. En lo que "envidio" a los americanos es en su tolerancia a la posesión de las mismas. De todas formas, te diré que la posesión de un arma por sí solo no significa nada, ya que ésta requiere de un adecuado y continuado adiestramiento, templanza y bastantes más cosas.

En fin, PCH1111, todos intentamos en la medida de nuestras posibilidades hacer frente a tiempos "inseguros" y cada cual busca los refugios que estima más oportunos. Yo, ya te digo, veo uno de ellos en los Metales preciosos y a mis más allegados se los he RECOMENDADO. Después ellos harán lo que estimen más oportuno.

Nada, PCH1111, desearte suerte en tus decisiones y agradecerte las formas con las que te has expresado, aunque el "ejemplo" no creo que cunda en quien ya ha nacido "descastado"...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## p_pin (20 May 2013)

De hecho el descenso inicial de más de un 6% tiene toda la pinta de ser una gran operación, en los 3 primeros minutos de la sesión, rebotando en 20,14 hasta los 22.71 actuales


----------



## Tonyina (20 May 2013)

¡Aprovechad el sorteo de la Cruz Roja!


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (20 May 2013)

Tonyina dijo:


> ¡Aprovechad el sorteo de la Cruz Roja!



Jeje, El premio no es oro, sino su valor a mercado...
Igualico que con los contratos del comex.


----------



## quaver (21 May 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> Jeje, El premio no es oro, sino su valor a mercado...
> Igualico que con los contratos del comex.



[...] Los premios [...]. Pueden hacerse efectivos en metálico y en oro [...]


----------



## oinoko (21 May 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> El 10% (o el 11%) del total de lo exportado por España en 2012 ha sido ORO. Siendo que no es un país productor, ese oro ha salido principalmente de los Compro-Oro;.



Que un 10% de lo exportado sea oro, me parece muchisimo y no he encontrado ninguna información al respecto. Tienes algun link al respecto ?, o como dicen en la wikipedia: _[cita requerida]_

Saludos.
.


----------



## GenEgoista (21 May 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Nadie con un *sentido común* "normal" pondrá todos los "huevos en una misma cesta", de manera que *es muy dudoso que alguien tenga su ahorro/inversión colocado en su totalidad en los Metales preciosos*.



Lo normal es tener todo los huevos en el mismo cesto, el del banco. Ello demuestra que hay muy poco sentido común.

El hecho de que poquísima gente haga lo mismo con el oro está diciendo a gritos lo que hay que hacer.

En mi caso, salvo la vivienda pagada, estoy en oro y plata al 99%. En el banco lo justo para pagar las facturas del mes.


----------



## No Disparen (21 May 2013)

Os voy a hacer una observación: hay apuestas que es mejor que no salgan.
El oro es un valor "refugio"... eso dicen. Si se quiere especular con él, es una cosa, pero si se adopta como valor refugio... mejor que nunca alcance ese valor.

Un forero ha hablado de Zimbawe, pensadlo bien ¡Zimbawe!. Vivimos en una sociedad -por cierto superpoblada- cosida con unas leyes y una ética. ¿Alguien se cree que si hay un hundimiento, va a poder vivir tan frescamente porque tenga "oro" mientras a su alrededor hay caos y miseria? ¿Queréis vivir en casas con verjas electrificadas o alambre de espino y carteles de "armed response" pegados en las paredes, como ya ocurre en Sudáfrica -el top de África-?

Sinceramente, yo prefiero volcar mis esfuerzos en que ciertas situaciones no se den, porque si se dan: nos vamos todos al pozo, con oro o sin él.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (21 May 2013)

Entendiendo tu punto de vista me voy a permitir hacer una analogía:


> Os voy a hacer una observación: hay apuestas que es mejor que no salgan.
> El seguro anti incendio es un seguro de "emergencia"... eso dicen. Si se quiere especular con él, es una cosa, pero si se adopta como seguro de emergencia... mejor que nunca sea necesario utilizarlo.
> 
> Un forero ha hablado de Incendios, pensadlo bien ¡Incendios!. Vivimos en una sociedad -por cierto superpoblada- cosida con unas leyes y una ética. ¿Alguien se cree que si hay un incendio, va a poder vivir tan frescamente porque tenga un "seguro" mientras a su alrededor hay humo y cenizas? ¿Queréis vivir en casas reconstruidas y recien pintadas, mientras los vecinos que lo han perdido todo viven en chabolas?
> ...



1. Contratar un seguro y tomar medidas preventivas contra el fuego no son excluyentes.

2. Creer que por considerar un escenario se aumentan el riesgo de que suceda es, por definición, "wishful thinking". Por la misma regla de tres, mejor no hacerse revisiones médicas ni redactar testamento.

Edito: Aceitunator se me ha adelantado, pero la cara de alucinado ha sido la misma.


----------



## oinoko (21 May 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> El oro espaol se va a la City,Datos macroeconmicos, economa y poltica - Expansin.com
> 
> Unos 1200 millones de euros en oro solamente hacia inglaterra, en los dos años anteriores, y 10 veces más exportado que en los años precedentes. El artículo dice que el 10% de lo exportado a inglaterra es oro. Está claro que es una extraña burbuja donde todo el mundo suelta el oro que tiene para que lo compren los ricos.



Vale, un 10% de las exportaciones a Inglaterra, y seguramente un 20% de las exportaciones a Suiza, pero a nivel global no creo que pasen del 2% ó 3% del total.
Las exportaciones totales de España 2012 fueron 222.000 millones, y no me creo que hayamos exportado en oro mas de, por poner una cifra, 3.000 millones.

De todos modos, "la exportación" de Oro, no es un tema despreciable, estamos equilibrando la balanza comercial con el joyero de la abuela? que pasará cuando se vacie? que se lo pregunten a Rajoy en la sesión de control.

Saludos
.


----------



## clapham (21 May 2013)

La gente es imbecil . Es un mantra ...y cada dia me doy mas cuenta de ello . La gente ( que es imbecil , cenutria , anormal , retrasada mental y ...
confia en la bondad de las personas es ( sera ) fiambre ....lo siento soy 
un poco bestia al escribir . 
Llevo mucho , mucho tiempo autoenganandome de que el max mad es fruto de la mente enferma de los libertarios y conspiranoicos ....una mierda 
El dolar ( y el resto de las monedas fiat ) esta matematicamente condenado al colapso . Estados Unidos , Inglaterra ...Europa entera , Japon 
todo el mundo ....esta en quiebra . Si no ha habido default es porque los bancos centrales estan imprimiendo papel moneda .
Algunos , como el Banco de Inglaterra a lo bestia ( 700 mil millones en 5 anos )
Estgoy super decepcionado de la perfida Albion ( lo siento Pat )
Cuando colapse el dolar Israel , UK y EE UU seran los mas afectados 
La deuda total ....incluyendo derivados financieros toxicos ...deuda de las hipotecas , tarjetas de credito , etc ....oh my gox
Aunque talen todos los bosques de finlandia para fabricar billetes no alcvanzaria ...el oro , la plata , los amigos , la familia , la comida y el agua son los unicos activos tangibles que realmente importan . 
El que se crea que el oro vale lo mismo que valia antes del crack de 2008 con 3,5 billones de dolares x 100 veces ....que se haga una lobotomia 
El precio del oro esta manipuladisimo. 
El que no compre oro ( yo personalmente prefiero la plata ) estara jodido y bien jodido cuando las monedas colapsen . 
El mercado es una " ilusion optica " . China, Rusia e India estan comprando oro a lo bestia ....


----------



## fernandojcg (21 May 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> Lo normal es tener todo los huevos en el mismo cesto, el del banco. Ello demuestra que hay muy poco sentido común.
> 
> El hecho de que poquísima gente haga lo mismo con el oro está diciendo a gritos lo que hay que hacer.
> 
> En mi caso, salvo la vivienda pagada, estoy en oro y plata al 99%. En el banco lo justo para pagar las facturas del mes.



Hola, GenEgoista: Bueno, la "opción" que tú has tomado es muy "personal", más o menos apostar todo a un color... Yo nunca entro a valorar en qué y cómo se "invierte" el "dinero" ajeno, bastante tengo con el de mis allegados y el mío propio, pero ello no quita para que exprese mi opinión que cada cual es muy libre de leer o no.

Lo "normal" siempre ha sido "diversificar" y aquí no hace falta que en esa diversificación entren otros activos financieros. Hay más cosas... En mi caso, los Metales preciosos actúan más como "seguro", "preservación" y "reserva de valor", por tanto no hay ninguna intención "especulativa" y con ello no estoy diciendo que esa sea tu posición respecto a los mismos. Además, dentro de la "diversificación" sí que hay que tener "dinero", sino cómo se pueden comprar los Metales preciosos...

Cada cual ha de adaptar los Metales preciosos a sus "percepciones", situación personal, tolerancia al "riesgo", etc. En principio, yo estoy plenamente convencido de la parte que he dedicado/dedicaré, dentro de mi patrimonio, a los Metales preciosos. Eso no quita para que, quizás, los "metaleros" podamos estar equivocados, ya que la "bola de cristal" nadie la tiene, pero bueno viendo cómo va el mundo parece difícil "equivocarse". En cualquier caso prefiero no "verlo"...

Mira, recientemente, un buen amigo y cuyo poder adquisitivo es escaso me preguntó preocupado por la Economía en general y qué "alternativa" veía yo a los Planes de Pensiones, pues tampoco los ve "fiables" a largo plazo. Le dije que cuánto podía dedicar anualmente y me dijo que unos 300-400 Euros y mi respuesta fue que se fuera comprando con ello Onzas de Plata. No es mucho capital, pero es joven y con un nivel de deuda elevado (hipóteca, etc.), de manera que ahí sí que se puede "apostar" la casi totalidad de un dinero. Ahora bien, a futuro, ya le dije que el tiempo nos irá mostrando el "camino", pero éste en los tiempos actuales parece muy "claro"...

Saludos.


----------



## PCH1111 (21 May 2013)

*Aceitunator Rex*

Yo ya he expuesto mi opinión de forma calarísima. He escrito sobre pautas a la hora de invertir en relación con el oro.El que no te enteras eres tu y no quiero perder más tiempo. Sólo avisar a los ahorradores que quieren preservar sus ahorros que comprando metales pueden perder mucho más que dejándolo en un banco seguro, aunque el oro no es mala opción para diversificar.

No voy a discutir sobre el rol del oro, del colapso del dinero fiat y el retorno al oro como referencia de intercambio, de la vuelta al patrón oro, del (no)respaldo del dinero fiat.... son temas más que documentados, teorizados en libros serios, al acceso de cualquiera.

Invertis sobre escenarios apocalípticos y me parece muy peligroso invertir bajo ese escenario, pero cada uno hace lo que le da la gana con su dinero.


Presupones y das como probables muchos escenarios futuros que ni el economista más pesimista se le ocurre si quiera plantear y me dices a mi que no me entero de nada, de verdad que me entra la risa. 


El tiempo seguirá poniendo a cada uno en su sitio.


----------



## Joseplatico (21 May 2013)

Iniciado por *No Disparen* 

_Sinceramente, yo prefiero volcar mis esfuerzos en que ciertas situaciones no se den, porque si se dan: nos vamos todos al pozo, con oro o sin él._

Y, perdona mi ingenuidad pero, ¿eso cómo se hace?


----------



## fernandojcg (21 May 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿Crees que está a tu alcance?
> 
> El cambio hay que iniciarlo en el interior del ser humano (para eso la gran crisis) y cambiará lo que ves en el exterior.



Hola, Negrofuturo: Estoy de acuerdo en lo que dices, pero eso hoy día es una "ilusión" porque el Sistema ya ha conseguido lo que pretendía. Más o menos lo que ya nos decía Orwell...

No se pueden hacer cambios importantes si no es desde la "colectividad" y ésta brilla por su ausencia en el "compromiso social". Estamos hartos de ver "mini" manifestaciones de gente que protesta por el deterioro en sus sectores específicos, por ejemplo, Sanidad y Enseñanza, pero hay muchos más... Bien, habría motivos más que suficientes para apoyarlos en las calles, pero no, la gente sigue en la inopia más absoluta. En cambio, si hay que "conmemorar" un triunfo deportivo, todo el mundo en las calles...

Así, el "hundimiento" de esta Sociedad está más que "anunciado"...

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (21 May 2013)

En los años 30 el crack de la bolsa del 29 acabó generando problemas como la hiperinflación alemana. 
Cuando llegue la hiperinflación y la gente vea que sus euros (o neomonedas) valgan una porquería, no sólo saldrán a la calle sino que votarán lo más extremista que tengan al alcance. :fiufiu:


----------



## silverwindow (21 May 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> En los años 30 el crack de la bolsa del 29 acabó generando problemas como la hiperinflación alemana.
> Cuando llegue la hiperinflación y la gente vea que sus euros (o neomonedas) valgan una porquería, no sólo saldrán a la calle sino que votarán lo más extremista que tengan al alcance. :fiufiu:



Asi es.
No habra revolucion, saldran partidos muy extremistas, salir de la UE, hitlers, etc etc


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (21 May 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Negrofuturo: Estoy de acuerdo en lo que dices, pero eso hoy día es una "ilusión" porque el Sistema ya ha conseguido lo que pretendía. Más o menos lo que ya nos decía Orwell...
> 
> No se pueden hacer cambios importantes si no es desde la "colectividad" y ésta brilla por su ausencia en el "compromiso social". Estamos hartos de ver "mini" manifestaciones de gente que protesta por el deterioro en sus sectores específicos, por ejemplo, Sanidad y Enseñanza, pero hay muchos más... Bien, habría motivos más que suficientes para apoyarlos en las calles, pero no, la gente sigue en la inopia más absoluta. En cambio, si hay que "conmemorar" un triunfo deportivo, todo el mundo en las calles...
> 
> ...



No hay que ser fatalista.


----------



## karlilatúnya (21 May 2013)

Tamifluparatodos dijo:


> No hay que ser fatalista.



No lo es
















solo es realista.


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (21 May 2013)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> No lo es
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mi me sigue pareciendo fatalismo pero para colores el mundo.....


----------



## fernandojcg (21 May 2013)

Bueno, aporto un interesante artículo en el que se comentan varias de las cosas tratadas aquí y también para apoyar o no el "color" que tengamos de la situación actual en el mundo. Por cierto, el artículo no puede ser más reciente...

Signs of end game in Washington D.C. proliferate, end of cold war in North East Asia also coming

---------- Post added 21-may-2013 at 22:38 ----------

Ya que en el enlace anterior no sale todo el artículo y, para que haya una mayor accesibilidad, he buscado algunos enlaces en la red y si era posible en español. Vamos a probar con este: 

- 20-5-13.- Proliferan signos de


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (21 May 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, aporto un interesante artículo en el que se comentan varias de las cosas tratadas aquí y también para apoyar o no el "color" que tengamos de la situación actual en el mundo. Por cierto, el artículo no puede ser más reciente...
> 
> Signs of end game in Washington D.C. proliferate, end of cold war in North East Asia also coming



¿Benjamin Fulford? Quién es este tipo??
Bueno, este es un hilo sobre el oro y nos vamos del tema, culpa mia......


----------



## Buster (22 May 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Ya leerte que *"Sólo avisar a los ahorradores que quieren preservar sus ahorros que comprando metales pueden perder mucho más que dejándolo en un banco seguro"* a algunos de los presentes no les entra la risa, sino ya un descojone feroz, cuando acaban de desplumar a los ahorradores de un país de pleno derecho de la Unión Europea, y además han anunciado que están desarrollando leyes para hacer lo mismo en los demás.



Infórmate antes de hablar, pamplinas.

A los ahorradores que tenían su dinero en depósitos garantizados (menos de 100.000 euros por titular y entidad) no les han desplumado una mierda.

A los que tenían más de 100.000 euros por titular/entidad, conocidos como depósitos *NO GARANTIZADOS*, sí les han quitado dinero.

Explicaría las diferencias y las implicaciones de cada tipo de depósito, pero son tan obvias y evidentes que hasta los retrasados las podéis entender.

Para descojone feroz el mío ante los que van de listillos.


----------



## GenEgoista (22 May 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Explicaría las diferencias y las implicaciones de cada tipo de depósito, pero son tan obvias y evidentes que hasta *los retrasados* las podéis entender.



Retrasados sois los que no habéis leido la letra pequeña del FDG donde se advierte claramente que se os mantendrán los saldos en _"activos financieros de amplia aceptación"_ ::

Los retrasados no sabéis a qué se refieren con eso.


----------



## Buster (22 May 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> Retrasados sois los que no habéis leido la letra pequeña del FDG donde se advierte claramente que se os mantendrán los saldos en _"activos financieros de amplia aceptación"_ ::
> 
> Los retrasados no sabéis a qué se refieren con eso.



Tú calla paleto mongoloide, que ni siquiera sabes escribir correctamente la abreviatura de Fondo de Garantía de Depósitos, como para saber interpretar correctamente lo que dice.


----------



## GenEgoista (22 May 2013)

La princesita de los depósitos que soñaba con una mamada romántica, al se encontró con un _throat fuck_ de su príncipe azul bancario hasta vomitar lefas con los garbanzos.


----------



## Buster (22 May 2013)

La princesita tiene sus ahorros diversificados, con lo cual me río en tu jeta, paleto iletrado.


----------



## GenEgoista (22 May 2013)

Buster dijo:


> La princesita tiene sus ahorros diversificados



Cuatro chulo putas en vez de uno = fokeada x 4


----------



## Buster (22 May 2013)

Repite 100 veces FGD a ver si te entra en tu minúsculo cerebro.

Cada una de las neuronas que tienes tendrá que recordar letra y media.


----------



## GenEgoista (22 May 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Repite 100 veces FGD a ver si te entra en tu minúsculo cerebro.



Llama a tu follador de medianoche como te da la gana que a tu ojete le va a dar exactamente lo mismo.


----------



## Buster (22 May 2013)

Menuda puta mierda de respuesta. Empiezo a dudar que exista vida inteligente dentro de tu cabeza.


----------



## GenEgoista (22 May 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Menuda puta mierda de respuesta.



Para una puta mierda de forero.


----------



## Buster (22 May 2013)

Una puta mierda de forero que te tiene que corregir. O sea, eres menos que una puta mierda de forero.

Cuando yo voy al baño y tiro de la cadena, tú te vas por el desagüe.


----------



## GenEgoista (22 May 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Una puta mierda de forero que te tiene que corregir. O sea, eres menos que una puta mierda de forero.
> 
> Cuando yo voy al baño y tiro de la cadena, tú te vas por el desagüe.



Puta mierda de forero.


----------



## Buster (22 May 2013)

Paso de entrar en un bucle infinito con un forero que está por debajo de mí. Discute con tus compañeros de viaje por las cañerías si quieres.


----------



## GenEgoista (22 May 2013)

Busca a tu padre, puta mierda de forero. No soy yo.


----------



## jargdovz (22 May 2013)

Wow, los metales ya desatan más discusiones y pasiones que el furgol


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (22 May 2013)

jargdovz dijo:


> Wow, los metales ya desatan más discusiones y pasiones que el furgol



No son los metales, no, son los trolleos y vienen de lejos, ...


----------



## ransomraff (22 May 2013)

:: Dos paginas de insultos y troleos. ::




EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> No son los metales, no, son los trolleos y vienen de lejos, ...



Ahora tienen 3 días para "reflexionar".


----------



## j.w.pepper (22 May 2013)

El sr. Buster es una persona un poco especial, no debería calentarse tanto, el que trolea sabe a lo que se expone y por lo tanto no debería caer en el insulto.


----------



## muyuu (22 May 2013)

Unos días de tranquilidad


----------



## Caldeo directo (22 May 2013)

¿Habeis visto la evoución del oro de hoy? Estaba tocando los 1400 USD/Oz., y en cuestión de visto y no visto, le han pegado un zapatazo que ha perdido los veinte y pico que iba ganando, y encima ha perdido 10 mas adicionales....

Y todo esto en cuestión de minutos....

No lo quieren dejar ni respirar....

Esto no deja de ser buena señal, porque nada se puede manipular indefinidamente....

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (22 May 2013)

Emiranzo dijo:


> ¿Habeis visto la evoución del oro de hoy? Estaba tocando los 1400 USD/Oz., y en cuestión de visto y no visto, le han pegado un zapatazo que ha perdido los veinte y pico que iba ganando, y encima ha perdido 10 mas adicionales....
> 
> Y todo esto en cuestión de minutos....
> 
> ...



Hola, Emiranzo: No creo que sea el mejor momento para entrar en los Metales preciosos. Hay que esperar a que definan tendencia que, de momento, sigue siendo bajista. Hace muy pocos días observé en la Plata una volatilidad extrema y que no me gustó nada. Sigo siendo "comprador" a todos los plazos, pero pienso que tampoco se pierde mucho esperando un poco más.

Tengo muy claro que, en mi caso (y no es "recomendación"), voy a volver a entrar. No sé cuándo, pero tampoco voy a tardar mucho...

Saludos.


----------



## p_pin (22 May 2013)

Ha pasado exactamente lo mismo con la plata, han sido los momentos en los que Bernake anunciaba si lo de seguir imprimiendo iba para largo... y no ha dejado dudas


----------



## Arraez (23 May 2013)

Estoy esperando a la plata con media escopeta en los 18 y otra media en los 14, según dicen por aquí.


----------



## No Disparen (23 May 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> No entiendo lo que propones que hagamos: ¿hacer lo que dicen que hace el avestruz y negarnos a pensar en ciertas posibilidades? ¿De esa manera no ocurriran? Qué chollo, ¿no?.
> 
> El oro es un SEGURO. Nadie aquí desea tener un accidente, simplemente tenemos prevista la posibilidad. Si se mantiene la impresión de dinero bajo control y se arregla el desaguisado financiero el oro se quedará donde está o caerá. Pero si el descontrol aumenta, y la guerra de divisas escala, que es lo que aparentemente está sucediendo, ¿nos ayudará no tener previsto el escenario hacia donde estos hechos nos encaminan??? Tan frescamente no se va a quedar nadie, como nadie se quedó tan frescamente en Alemania en los años 20. Pero, ¿acaso no ves la diferencia entre los que empapelaban la casa con los billetes de marco y se calentaban con ellos y los que tenían oro para cubrir sus necesidades? Y no llegó a ser Zimbabwe.
> 
> Comprar oro no trae Zimbabwe, solamente es una herramienta de protección ante el abuso de sobreimpresión y sobreabundancia de derivados financieros. Y hablando de "volcar tus esfuerzos", como aquí se trata de en qué se gasta o invierte el dinero, supongo que te refieres a invertir, dime, ¿dónde metes el dinero para alejar los escenarios que comentas que quieres que vengan? ¿En bolsa, en bonos?



La verdad es que tu respuesta ganaría bastante si perdieses el tono aleccionador. Siento la tardanza de mi respuesta, pero mi vida laboral ha tenido un piquito de stress.

Estáis desmasiado susceptibles, no he hecho una enmienda a la totalidad sino una corrección. Sigo con la misma:

1.- La situación no es comparable con la Alemania de los años veinte, por que es un colapso global, no local. Colapso que no depende de la impresión de dinero sino del mundo físico.

2.- No he dicho que no se contrate un seguro -aunque si el fallo es global, el seguro es incobrable-, he dicho que hay apuestas que es mejor que no salgan. He alertado de la gravedad de que puede ocurrir -todo lo contrario del wishful thinking del que me acusa otro forero-.

3.- Que sea un foro de inversión, no quiere decir que se hable exclusivamente de inversión o que ésta no tenga efectos colaterales. Podría darte unas cuantas respuestas -quizá aleccionadoras en tu estilo, pero no es el mio- a tu pregunta final, pero te daré una: Triodos Bank. Seguro que por ti mismo puedes encontrar más.


----------



## bullish consensus (25 May 2013)

joder, que desastre .. no levanta cabeza. 
a ver alguien que aporte algun link de optimismo, unas palabras de aliento...


----------



## Buster (25 May 2013)

Mucho :bla: :bla: :bla: pero no he visto que nadie me llevase la contraria en lo que dije sobre que en Chipre ni un solo euro de los depósitos *GARANTIZADOS* se haya perdido.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (25 May 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Mucho :bla: :bla: :bla: pero no he visto que nadie me llevase la contraria en lo que dije sobre que en Chipre ni un solo euro de los depósitos *GARANTIZADOS* se haya perdido.



Pues yo digo que YA nos están confiscando el dinero de los depósitos GARANTIZADOS. Y nadie ha dicho ni mú.

Y encima se escucha por ahí que lo piensan aplicar retroactivamente.

El nuevo impuesto sobre los depsitos rondar el 0,2% - Libre Mercado


----------



## arckan69 (25 May 2013)

Crisis Warrior dijo:


> Pues yo digo que YA nos están confiscando el dinero de los depósitos GARANTIZADOS. Y nadie ha dicho ni mú.
> 
> Y encima se escucha por ahí que lo piensan aplicar retroactivamente.
> 
> El nuevo impuesto sobre los depsitos rondar el 0,2% - Libre Mercado



pero no afectará al ahorrador ni es para recaudar :rolleye:

Meted vuestros ahorros en bolsa, o en deuda, o en pisos, porque con la poca rentabilidad que dan los depósitos...


----------



## Buster (25 May 2013)

Crisis Warrior dijo:


> Pues yo digo que YA nos están confiscando el dinero de los depósitos GARANTIZADOS. Y nadie ha dicho ni mú.
> 
> Y encima se escucha por ahí que lo piensan aplicar retroactivamente.
> 
> El nuevo impuesto sobre los depsitos rondar el 0,2% - Libre Mercado



Ese impuesto es a la banca y no es una quita a los depósitos.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (25 May 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Ese impuesto es a la banca y no es una quita a los depósitos.



Por favor!!!! Algún argumento de más peso que esto es el subforo de Bolsa e inversiones no Sálvame.

No me voy a molestar ni en rebatir eso.


----------



## Buster (25 May 2013)

Crisis Warrior dijo:


> Por favor!!!! Algún argumento de más peso que esto es el subforo de Bolsa e inversiones no Sálvame.
> 
> No me voy a molestar ni en rebatir eso.



¿Estás tratando de comparar las quitas a los depósitos no garantizados en Chipre con las comisiones bancarias?

Menudo nivelazo que tienes.

Y con 347 mensajes en el foro desde 2011 y contestádome a mí, si no eres un multinick te pareces bastante.


----------



## Arraez (25 May 2013)

Buster dijo:


> ¿Estás tratando de comparar las quitas a los depósitos no garantizados en Chipre con las comisiones bancarias?
> 
> Menudo nivelazo que tienes.
> 
> Y con 347 mensajes en el foro desde 2011 y contestádome a mí, si no eres un multinick te pareces bastante.



Qué pasa con los que nos registramos en 2011 y tenemos pocos mensajes? eres tonto o te lo haces?


----------



## Buster (25 May 2013)

Yo puedo pensar lo que me da la puta gana y si no te gusta te aguantas. Y tonto sería si no supiera de la existencia de las legiones de multinicks que pueblan este foro.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (25 May 2013)

Buster dijo:


> ¿Estás tratando de comparar las quitas a los depósitos no garantizados en Chipre con las comisiones bancarias?
> 
> Menudo nivelazo que tienes.
> 
> Y con 347 mensajes en el foro desde 2011 y contestádome a mí, si no eres un multinick te pareces bastante.



1.- Tengo el nivel que mi limitada mente me permite.

2.- Lo de Chipre fue un impuesto puntual a los depósitos no garantizados.Lo de España es un impuesto a perpetuidad para todos los depósitos. La única diferencia es el porcentaje aplicado en un país o en otro.
Infórmese de la diferencia entre impuestos y comisiones bancarias por favor.

3.- Disculpe por tener la desfachatez de contestarle, ahora mismo voy a leerme las normas del foro a ver cuando podré tener los suficientes mensajes y antigüedad para tener el derecho de poder rebatir sus argumentos.

4.- No soy multinick, siento decepcionarlo, pero es que me gusta más leer en el foro que escribir lo primero que se me pasa por la cabeza, creo que así mi paupérrimo cerebro se ejercita más, que buena falta le hace.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 May 2013)

Crisis Warrior dijo:


> 1.- Tengo el nivel que mi limitada mente me permite.
> 
> 2.- Lo de Chipre fue un impuesto puntual a los depósitos no garantizados.Lo de España es un impuesto a perpetuidad para todos los depósitos. La única diferencia es el porcentaje aplicado en un país o en otro.
> Infórmese de la diferencia entre impuestos y comisiones bancarias por favor.
> ...



Vd. puede decir y aportar lo que estime oportuno. A fin de cuentas, sus "formas" son más que correctas y Vd. muchas veces, aparte de la opinión. hace consideraciones constructivas.


----------



## gurrunita (26 May 2013)

Yo solo dire una cosa.

Que curioso que el oro este bajando y como resultado el tiempo de entrega se este ampliando. 

Chocante al menos que en un mercado supuestamente bajista se este dando cierta carestia del bien.


----------



## Buster (26 May 2013)

gurrunita dijo:


> Chocante al menos que en un mercado supuestamente bajista se este dando cierta carestia del bien.



¿Y no puede ser que en realidad no haya carestía y lo que pase sea que lo estén reteniendo de forma interesada a la espera de que suba la cotización?

---------- Post added 26-may-2013 at 01:17 ----------




Crisis Warrior dijo:


> 2.- Lo de Chipre fue un impuesto puntual a los depósitos no garantizados.Lo de España es un impuesto a perpetuidad para todos los depósitos. La única diferencia es el porcentaje aplicado en un país o en otro.
> Infórmese de la diferencia entre impuestos y comisiones bancarias por favor.



Los que deberían informarse son los que pretenden comparar una quita con comisiones, pero claro, como aquí la objetividad brilla por su ausencia y hay quien prefiere apoyar a los colegas de pandilla que ponerse del lado de los datos objetivos, pues así os luce el pelo.

---------- Post added 26-may-2013 at 01:19 ----------

Que alguien diga:



> Pues yo digo que YA nos están confiscando el dinero de los depósitos GARANTIZADOS. Y nadie ha dicho ni mú.



y que le deis la razón, indica el grado de ceguera mental que sufrís.


----------



## GenEgoista (26 May 2013)

Buster dijo:


> y que le deis la razón, indica el grado de ceguera mental que sufrís.



El grado de estulticia de esta linea argumental es tal que resulta irrebatible.



Buster dijo:


> Los que deberían informarse son los que pretenden comparar una quita con comisiones



A ver, superagente informado de la TIA, qué servicio se supone que se esatá "comisionando" con ese 0,2% de quita a los depósitos?


----------



## Buster (26 May 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> El grado de estulticia de esta linea argumental es tal que resulta irrebatible.



Te reto a ti y a quien sea a abrir un hilo en el principal defendiendo lo que ha dicho Crisis Warrior.


----------



## GenEgoista (26 May 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Te reto a ti y a quien sea a abrir un hilo en el principal defendiendo lo que ha dicho Crisis Warrior.



Me retas a que abra un hilo para ti, mongo?


----------



## Buster (26 May 2013)

El reto está sobre la mesa.


----------



## GenEgoista (26 May 2013)

Buster dijo:


> El reto está sobre la mesa.



Lo que has puesto sobre la mesa es el recto, como de costumbre, para dar servicio público.

_Argumentum ad rectum_, todo un clásico.


----------



## Buster (26 May 2013)

Si no te atreves dilo y en paz, no pasa nada.


----------



## GenEgoista (26 May 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Si no te atreves dilo y en paz, no pasa nada.



Habla de atrevimiento quien suplica que le abran un hilo que solo le interesa a él porque le faltan cojones para hacerlo :bla:

Eres la puta del foro y te regocijas en ello.


----------



## Buster (26 May 2013)

Pensé que alguien que no tiene miedo al ridículo en un foro no tendría problema en asumir el reto, pero ya veo que me equivocaba, lo siento.


----------



## GenEgoista (26 May 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Pensé que alguien que no tiene miedo al ridículo en un foro no tendría problema en asumir el reto, pero ya veo que me equivocaba, lo siento.



No hace falta que mastiques tanto las lefas, hombrecito. Te recreas.


----------



## Buster (26 May 2013)

¿Te queda algo de dignidad o la perdiste toda cuando volviste de tu tercera expulsión del foro?


----------



## GenEgoista (26 May 2013)

Buster dijo:


> ¿Te queda algo de dignidad o la perdiste toda cuando volviste de tu tercera expulsión del foro?



Todo el foro sabe que me lames el culo con fruición y ahora lo confirmas llevando una detallada contabilidad de mis andanzas por burbuja.info

Eres un obsesionado digno, paradoja que resuelves glorificando las lefas que te comes.


----------



## Buster (26 May 2013)

Todo el foro sabe que eres Putin y que fuiste expulsado varias veces. No estoy contando nada que no sepa ya todo el mundo.


----------



## GenEgoista (26 May 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Todo el foro sabe que eres Putin y que fuiste expulsado varias veces. No estoy contando nada que no sepa ya todo el mundo.



Las putas racionalizan de la misma manera el que 40 desconocidos les follen todos los agujeros todos los días.


----------



## Buster (26 May 2013)

Si te he entendido bien estás comparando tus expulsiones con folladas por todos los agujeros.


----------



## GenEgoista (26 May 2013)

Justificabas tu obsesión homoerótica con Putin atribuyendo tu mismo problema psiquiátrico a todo el foro. 

Ya es tarde para que disimules, putón verbenero.


----------



## Buster (26 May 2013)

¿Ahora hablas de ti mismo en tercera persona? ¿Quién tiene problemas psiquiátricos aquí?


----------



## GenEgoista (26 May 2013)

Buster dijo:


> ¿Ahora hablas de ti mismo en tercera persona? ¿Quién tiene problemas psiquiátricos aquí?



Alguien que cree que todos los foreros que se lo follan son superagentes de la KGB y así racionalizar el gusto que le producen las violaciones.


----------



## Buster (26 May 2013)

Ahora te estás refiriendo otras vez a tus expulsiones que dentro de tu cabeza viviste como violaciones, ¿no?


----------



## GenEgoista (26 May 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Ahora te estás refiriendo otras vez a tus expulsiones que dentro de tu cabeza viviste como violaciones, ¿no?



Lo que yo expulso entra en tu cabeza a través de la boca.

Tu cuadro clínico pinta cada vez peor. No solo ves a Putin en cada interlocutor, sino que tú mismo te crees Putin cuando te responden.

Cuantos metros de manga tienen la camisa que levas puesta, hombrecillo?


----------



## Buster (26 May 2013)

¿Reniegas de ser quien fuiste y de lo que dijiste cuando usabas los otros nicks?

¿Para cuándo GenEgositaReloaded?


----------



## GenEgoista (26 May 2013)

Buster dijo:


> ¿Reniegas de ser quien fuiste y de lo que dijiste cuando usabas los otros nicks?



Jojojo! empiezas a hablar igual que tu madre. 

Llegas al final de los hilos en zapatos de tacón y saboreando la derrota como las mujeres 

Ta mañana, acomplejao.


----------



## Vidar (26 May 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> Jojojo! empiezas a hablar igual que tu madre.
> 
> Llegas al final de los hilos en zapatos de tacón y saboreando la derrota como las mujeres
> 
> Ta mañana, acomplejao.



Camaradas, no os midáis con este individuo. A lo nuestro.

.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 May 2013)

Bueno, para "templar" las cosas y "retomar" este hilo, voy a traducir en parte un artículo que se publicó ayer día 25 de Mayo en el periódico hindú "The Indian Express".

En la noticia aparecen unas declaraciones del ministro de Finanzas de la India, P. Chidambaram, que pidió a sus compatriotas que contuvieran su "pasión incontrolada" por el Oro y en su lugar ahorrar en instrumentos financieros. 

"Tengan fe en nuestro sector financiero. Desafortunadamente, no tenemos dificultad para arrojar nuestros viejos hábitos y poner nuestro dinero en el Oro", dijo al hablar en un acto para conmemorar las celebraciones del banco estatal Dena.

"La pasión incontrolada por el Oro debe ser contenida", dijo Chidambaram y refirió unos datos que muestran cómo el aumento de las importaciones de Oro están perjudicando el déficit por cuenta corriente del país. También manifestó que la población debía cambiar sus hábitos y dirigirse hacia los productos financieros para canalizar sus ahorros y que pronto iban a ser lanzados unos bonos indexados a la inflación y que él consideraba una opción más lucrativa.

Atacó también al Oro porque no lo considera una buena cobertura contra la inflación, argumentando la caída del precio del Oro de 26.000 rupias a 33.000 rupias por cada diez gramos en relación al año pasado.

En el fondo, en mi opinión, lo que subyace en sus declaraciones es la dificultad que la India tiene para financiar el déficit por cuenta corriente y que alcanzó un récord del 6,7%en Diciembre del último año fiscal.

Por cierto, también se habla en la noticia de la recapitalización bancaria en aquel país y que desconocemos por estos lares. Según el Secretario de Servicios Financieros, Rajiv Takru, se van a destinar unos 14.000 millones de rupias para la recapitalización de los bancos del sector público.

Esto es lo más interesante del artículo y que nos indica a los "metaleros" que no tenemos "motivos" para desalentarnos y que son, precisamente, éstos los que nos deben seguir orientando en nuestras "percepciones". También la noticia es motivo de preocupación por cuanto uno de los principales países emergentes, en este caso la India, parece encontrarse en serias dificultades y siguiendo el mismo esquema Ponzi que en Occidente...


----------



## Kennedy (26 May 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Camaradas, no os midáis con este individuo. A lo nuestro.
> 
> .



Dos páginas enteras (20 posts) con los dos ignorados de protagonistas únicos...
Moderador: Deberían ser baneados una buena temporada.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 May 2013)

Vamos a seguir aportando más "madera"... El pasado sábado, día 25 de Mayo, en "King World News", se le hizo una entrevista al escritor financiero Gerald Celente y de la que voy a extractar algunas "cosillas" que por aquí ya las conocemos, pero es interesante para otros foreros que se puedan "asomar" a este hilo.

Lo más destacable es su afirmación de que existen dos mercados en el Oro: el mercado de papel manipulado y el mercado físico. Y también "dos mundos" en el Oro: el mundo que está manipulando el Oro y el mundo que compra el Oro físico.

Al respecto, dice que, efectivamente, se puede comerciar y comprar Oro con el "papel" y con los cortos, pero ese no es un mercado real. Eso es un mercado manipulado... Sin embargo, añade que la entrega "física" del Oro sigue siendo muy fuerte en todo el mundo, de ahí su referencia a los "dos mundos".

En la entrevista indica que los datos económicos que salen son pésimos, que la recuperación es tibia y eso en el mejor de los casos, pero ahora observa una desaceleración en China, aparte de un empeoramiento de la situación en Europa. Todo esto dentro de un contexto en que las tasas de interés están en mínimos históricos y, por todas estas "razones", el precio del Oro debería estar en niveles récord.

Da una explicación bastante "convincente" de porqué está sucediendo este "mundo al revés": los Bancos Centrales de todo el mundo tienen interés en que los precios del Oro estén bajos, para que así la gente tenga la sensación de que no tiene tanto valor y empujarla a comprar "papel-basura".

Y, para finalizar, esta "perla": "Ellos (los planificadores centrales) están reduciendo el precio del Oro para mantener la basura de su papel a un precio vendible para que la gente crea en un Sistema que está fallando."


----------



## fernandojcg (27 May 2013)

BHAN83 dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/426413-ojo-pq-semana-que-viene-peta.html
> 
> ¿Qué opináis de ese hilo? ¿Algún movimiento en el mercado del oro que pueda darle algo de credibilidad a lo que ahí se dice?.



En principio, comenzamos la semana sin apenas movimientos en los Metales preciosos, tanto en el Oro como en la Plata, y que ahora mismo cotizan con décimas de subida, pero en la sesión asiática han estado muy planos. Tampoco en el USD/EUR ha habido nada destacable. Lo único "llamativo" es la nueva caída en la bolsa japonesa y que se ha dejado un 2,36 % aproximadamente.

De momento, todo parece seguir los "dictados" de Wall Street...

Saludos.


----------



## p_pin (27 May 2013)

Está muy parado, según decían es festivo en USA, y en el calendario económico no hay nada relevante


----------

